# Cobia on Tues. 5/6/08



## King Killa

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>OK, first time posting here but feel compelled...not sure if I am in the right section, so go easy on me...went out with a buddy of mine who had never been salt water fishing here (and who is a marine pilot just stationed in Pcola) to kill kingfish on Tues morning, and had some success...kept two ofsix caught. We ran in to the beach to anchor out in front of the Dock restaraunt for a burger and beer before heading in....this was about 12 noon. Right on the beach we saw some spanish so we flipped gotchas at em (this is all within the second sandbar...so 100 feet to the beach. We got a few nice spanish and were fixing to anchor when I saw a cobia coming along the first sandbar, right in front of us...I grabbed the spinning rod with the only lure I had on (the silver gotcha with the feather thingon the back) and lobbed it out in front of him. He took it and I set the drag carefully...25 LB Sufix and a 40 LB mono flouro leader made me nervous. I fought while my buddy drove...we chased for a while right on the beach..1 hour 22 minutes later we boat him... 

I knowthat people are calling BS on the whole thing...thing is, I don't fish for Cobia, but like any other fisherman, I take my shots where I see em. I have pics and some video of the actual fight (some showing the gotcha in the corner of her mouth) which I will post tonight. The fish weighed 82.5 LBS 2 hours after being put in the box. This was my first time ever casting to a Cobia, and YES I know I got very lucky.

Now for the crazy part: I had no scale, but wanted to weigh her bc I knew she was pretty big. A guy down on the beach suggested I weigh her at the peir. I have the # in my phone, so I called to see if that was cool. The fellow on the phone said hell yes, bring her up.Well, before I could, I got a phone call from "Jerry" on the pier, telling me it would be easier to just pull up to the pier so he could lower us a scale...I thought bout it, asked him if it wouldn't piss off the guys fishing up there







. He said just come to where he was waving which should not be a problem. I did it...I know ALL THE RULES...I dive, fish from boats and piers/bridges, etc....but the guy said come on so I did....Gimme a ticket if you don't like it, and I'll pay it.

Anyway, long and short of it is that after we weighed it, we dropped his scale in the drink, so I owe him a scale







.(Jerry is a good guy, he later told me not to worry about the scale....but that is not right. I will be bringing you a new scale Jerry...and thanks for the help). Well, aswe weresitting beside the pier, nowhere near anyones fishing line,we start hearing the "regular" cobia fisherman







cursing at us, calling us every name you can think of. My buddy asks if they are serious. I say oh yes...I have seen the cobia fishermen on the pier RUN CHILDREN OVER trying to cast to a cobe or a turtle or whatever...broken poles and no apologies, knock a tourist over no apologies...no regard for the basic rules commonplace to any civilized scene







. So to hear them cussing us out for catching "THEIR COBIA"







was no shock to me. Of course I knew that they are notorious for lobbing jigs at boats. I have never had this to worry about bc I try to respect the pier and their lines and casting requirement (they could need to make a long cast to reach a cruising fish). Also, I think the law also requires 500', or something like that...?

Well we did not get hit, but 2 jigs plopped in about 2 feet from the boat, and one line went over, touching my buddy's shoulder. If I could have grabbed it in time, I would have cleated that line and taken off...Well, just for the guys that were throwing on us, we know who you are now. The REGULARS on the pier didn't want to ID you while everybody was around...but you IDIOTS THREW ON MY BOAT WITH 50 PEOPLE WATCHING YOU. 

My trip to the pier with the deputies right after was not to arrest anyone...it was to figure out who we could talk to about it AFTERWARDS. One more thing, you show up great on video we took of you throwing on us. You are aware that aside from being pointless, stupid and dangerous, it is a FELONY to launch any missile at a boat....you did know that didn't you. What do you expect to achieve? Do you want to injure someone when you do that? You can't expect any good to come from it!

Here is the bottom line...youwere JEALOUS and PISSED OFF because you think that was your fish. You think I "cut you off". Gimme a break. I don't even have the gear to properly pursue cobia. Quit your crying, because you would have casted to that fish, too. Oh yea, one more thing.. You saw us anchored on the beach right after that. If you were angry and bold enought to throw a jig at us when you were 35 feet in the air and safe, why not come throw it at us from 3 feet away? Maybe bc you would get something thrown back at you? If you threw on my boat, you are a coward. Get a life...I love to fish...been out 5 days straight now, but I know that there are more important things than a damned fish. When you figure that out, you will be all grown up







.

As for MY cobia, it is delicious. I got some good advice back at Navy Point from REEL TWIZTID and his buddies on how to grill it up. AWESOME TASTING FISH!!

Thanks for all the help to those who helped







, and screw you to those who hated







.


----------



## fishing with carl childers

yessir, thats the way them ol boys are out there on that pier, i've seen em plum knock the tar outta folks to get to casting reach of a fish.mmmmmmmmmmmm, i'd have done the same thing if i would've caught that cobia, some people call em a ling, i call em a cobia. that wasn't right for them to go calling you names either mmmmmmmmmm.they ain't no count. i reckon god wouldn't send nobody like you to hades for what you done, but i reckon hell is chock full of folks that try to cause you harm by intentionly hitting you with a sharpened hook.mmmmmmmmmmmmm. anyway, you got the fish. i'd say you won that deal sure enough. mister, i think that was right nice of that feller for wanting to weigh your fish. it's nice to see folks helping one another out.good luck to ya , names carl.


----------



## Baitcaster

ah yes, the blue center-console incident .

I was watching and said to my self " what does he think he's doing ? "

I'm amazed you made it out of there unscathed .


----------



## gator7_5

great story and congrats on the cobe. I can't believe you had the nuts to approach the pier. Next time do yourself a favor and drop by Outcast to weigh it. They wont hurl jigs orinsults your way.


----------



## seacapt

Sounds like a great fish, Congrats.

I'm guessing that thisis going to be a very long thread. I would have found a better place to weigh a fish. Personal feelings about the pier... I won't take my six year old son out there (or go myself) because of what I've seen and read.I would like to see some people banned from the pier (by the pier) for their actions and I think the ones that try to hit boats (including boats with women and children)with lead should be charged and arrested. They know if they hit someone in the head with a cobia jig it very well may kill them so what do you charge them with? Attempted murder? I'll bet you wouldn't have to arrest many before the others figured it out.For me the pier is a good thing to look at from a distance but I have no desire to go there anymore.


----------



## GULFFISHER1

I like dem ling with french fried potaters mmmmmmm


----------



## JoeZ

First, great catch.

Second, great story -- at least had a happy endingand no injuries.

I've seen it done before and it'll be done again for sure but what gets me is that you were "OKd" to go over there so what's the fuss?

I've seen jigs thrown at surfers and boaters and laughed my ass off (only because nobody was hurt) but, yeah, it could get real serious real fast if you hit the boat (or worse a person).

If you've got evidence, I'd say take it the Sheriff, screw'em. I'm not a big tattletail but flinging jigs is not something I'd let slide.


----------



## Brad King

I beleive in giving the pier guy's there space(and do)and not running up on em. But I'll be DAMNED if someone's gonna bounce a jig off my boat or someone on the boat. It's childish, it's dangerous, and just plain *STUPID.* Maybe the pier anglers should mount a small weather proof housing / a VHF radio, and an antenna, and pre-worn any one approaching to steer clear. I know better and so do all other locals. But a tourist from outta town drags his boat down for a weekend then gets a 4 oz. jig slung through his console, and god forbid a child is hit in the head with one.

I just think that a better way of warning approaching vessels needs to be used by the Anglers on that pier. To many adults fishing there for such an unsafe practice to still be going on. Sorry if I pissed anyone off. (Actually.........no I'm not)


----------



## L.Crooke

im not one to throw at boats...but people with boats, is there not enough water for ya? i mean c'mon there is plenty of room to go around the pier and get back on the bar or wherever you are fishing...they aren't trying to hurt someone but they are trying to scare people from doing it again! with that said don't worry about the people cursing you out they are just pissed off that they didn't catch the fish... i think that if anyone comes close enough to get hit with a jig then its mosts likely out of stupidity of the boat driver. i mean we are pier fisherman, most likely one person up there is gonna throw when the chance is given!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

I truly believe that has to fall in the stand your ground law. And if your dumb ass is throwing led at me im throwing led back. but not the type with a hook on it. Think, before you do some stupid shit like that. It really doesnt matter if the boat is to close to the pier its not your pier and the law doesnt apply to the pier. Now by no means do i ever ever go any where near the pier on my boats or on foot and its mainly for these reasons. Too many cool guy assholes.


----------



## L.Crooke

at least you use you brain....i agree with vs200 or chicken bone...but there is plenty of water to go around us...


----------



## Bubba

The point's getting lost here. He wasn't fishing by the pier, so the pier fishermans water, his water or whoever's water doesn't even come into play. It's another case of someone trying to do something nice for someone by weighing the fish and a handful of idiots trying to be cool. He's a better man than Iambecause I would left the boat and went up there and had a discussion with some of those idiots. Don't get me wrong,I'm not saying that all pier fisherman are idiots just the ones that threw at this mans boat. If the shoe fits wear it


----------



## seanspots

but then again, it's only the few DUMBASSES (panama city guys, wannabe pier hardasses, and the incredibly stupid) that will ever throw at you to actually hit... 

Geez.....act your age.....oh you are.:doh:

...and to think I was just getting ready to say how nice and cordial the Pensacola boys were last saturday to us P.C boys.Go figure.


----------



## waterboy6921

First off I saw the fish at the ramp and itsone hell ofa cobe. So nice catch. As I've said beforeguys in boats have a hell of a lot more places to fish than those guys on the peir so respect them and stay away from the peir. the problem is this guy called the peir and was told not to bring the fish on the peir just pull your boat up and we'll lower the scale down to you. This guy was not fishing around the peir he was doing what he was told and some chicken shit assholes want to throw jigs at him. If you had a problem with what he did take it up with the people that told him to do it. You are a bigger man than he because one of two things would of happened the guys throwing at me would of toated an ass kickin or I would have. The ass clowns throwing at him are just jealous that he caught "their fish". Grow up and get a life.


----------



## seanspots

> *VS200B (5/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *seanspots (5/7/2008)*but then again, it's only the few DUMBASSES (panama city guys, wannabe pier hardasses, and the incredibly stupid) that will ever throw at you to actually hit...
> 
> Geez.....act your age.....oh you are.:doh:
> 
> ...and to think I was just getting ready to say how nice and cordial the Pensacola boys were last saturday to us P.C boys.Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry ... i did a little stereotyping myself, NOT ALL PANAMA CITY GUYS ARE ASSHOLES!!! JUST 2!!! (you're not one of 'em Seanspots)
Click to expand...

Right on brother.:clap


----------



## Sequoiha

I saw the carcass today and talked to the fisherman,, nice fish,, actually he is a friend of mine. but none the less, He caught the fish and landed it.. they are just jealous.. but the pier rats will catch one tomorrow or the next day and all this will be forgotton. so come on everyone lets have a :grouphug and move on the the next subject,, or the next fisherman or boat being thrown at by the pier guys..... and all this will come right back up,,, The never ending story,,,,

:usaflag


----------



## Reel Twiztid

I saw this MONSTER with my own eyes...It was a HELL OF A COBE:clap! The way you caught it and what you caught it on deserves much respect and a lot of credit!:bowdown

Now...Let me first off say that we have and will always give the pier guys their respect and room. Wehave a hell of a lot more water to fish in than you. If some one is fishing in a boat, in the "territory" of the pier fisherman shame on them.:nonono It's not right and it's very disrespectful.:looser With that said...the boats that we fish out of either ours or some one else's, big, small, cheap orexpensive (and most are) a dingy or a yacht...I'll be damned if some one is going to bounce a jig or anything else off of it.:nonono One of two things are going to happen...some one is going to get the breaks beat off of them.:hoppingmad One thing is for sure...someone iswalking or getting carried away with an ass whuppin.:reallycrying All the guy wanted to do was get his cobe weighed as I would have also. There has to be a little more respect between fisherman in general, after all we are all in this for the pleasure and bounty of the sport.:letsdrink


----------



## Tyler Massey

I was on the pier and watched everything. I can assure you that if anyone of the fisherman wanted to hit you they would have, their intent was to let you know that your an idiot, and should not have come up to the pier even if you had permission or not...They only threw at you you after your homeboy dropped the scale in the water...btw Im the one you offered $150 to rat out the people.


----------



## Tyler Massey

Oh and when you weighed it with the pier scale it was only 71#s i guess it gained weight on the run in.??


----------



## true-king

I still don't understandthe point wasof pulling up to the pier to weigh the fish. Why not avoid the situation and weigh it at the dock?


----------



## JoeZ

Yeah, they could have hit you if they wanted to. Hell, if you're close enough to grab a scale, I could hit you.



Pier guys, if he was called over, OK'd, got clearance or whatever, get over it. 



BUT, I'da just gone to the dock and then on to a B&T, way easier that way.


----------



## true-king

> *Freespool (5/7/2008)* Also about people throwing at you how do you know they weren't fishing after all you were right next to a fishing pier.


Just what I was going to say. If you pull up close enought to the pier, people don't have to target you, you are in their fishing space. Whether it's someone slinging a gotcha for spanish or someone jigging for pomps, they have to stop fishing if you drive a boat in there.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

And all of this over a fish. Based on his statement it appears that the successful fisherman made a reasonable attempt to do the right thing. He asked and received permission, and don't forget that he is new to the area. He is probably not cognizant of the pier rules whether written or unwritten, he was excited to have just made such a great catch. Congratulations to him.

Let it be.


----------



## DukeDevil91

^I agree with your points, just not to the rediculous extent you took it to. Reguardless of EVERY SINGLE arguement made in defense of the throwers, it in no way justifies a jig to your boat or a jig to the head. maybe that's just me though.


----------



## JoeZ

Speaking of Snoopy, I'm bringing my daughter's SpongeBob rod down to try for Spanish mack sometime this week or next.

I need to add to the list of conquers on that thing.

Red Snapper, redfish and trout so far. Spanish is next, maybe a pomp if I get lucky.



Now back to the bitching.



And for the record, I've thrown at people off the pier and I'll do it again most likely. It's kind of fun.


----------



## mpmorr

> *JHOGUE (5/7/2008)*MAN IM GOOD............ I NEW THE SECOND I SAW A BOAT RUN ALL THE WAY FROM THE PASS TO CATCH SPANISH IN FRONT OF THE PIER, I NEW THAT THEY WERE MEMBERS OF THE "PFF":boo


Then feel free to disrespect yourself and your father by posting that post. Sad for this thread is all I have to say. And look back, you and your family have been defended more times than you have posted on this forum. Ask yourself this question, why are you still here? Just leave the rest of us alone and go off on your merry way. I will still recommend your father's boat in spite of your blatant disrepect of the PFF. Might I remind you that the description was a compliment to the pier fisherman. He knew you could have hit him, and was happy to escape with his skin. What is wrong with people.


----------



## Downtime2

Guy went to the pier to weigh a fish. Called and got "permission". It was good enough for "Jerry", why not the rest of you? Granted, I'd weighed it elsewhere, too much trouble to pull in that close to an object bobbing around. But, I get tired of the "I am GOD...I fish on the pier!!" attitude. I got news for you, not that I would put myself in that position, but, you hit me or mine with a jig....I promise, you ain't walking home on your own power. Period. Ya'll spout alot of threats. You got the easy part done....running that mouth. Got anything else???? And, yes, I am addressing JHOUGE and his fearsome friend, Freespool. Ya'll talk alot of shit. Be carefull, they is always someone willing to put up rather than shut up....


----------



## DukeDevil91

It's a sad fact that pier anglers see themselves as virtual owners of the adjeacent water, giving them a free pass to directly threaten someone like that. It's terrible.

I would truely love to meet these people and see if they have the same tough guy attitude they do throwing a jig from 100 yards and shouting a bunch of words.


----------



## King Killa

ok here I go again....i swear I didn't want to do this...nobody is getting it ...*I do not fish for cobia...*I saw a fish on the sandbar swimming *DIRECTLY AT MY BOAT! *Tell me, those of you who have a problem with me catching the fisk: what would you have done? If you saw me, you would know that I had anchor-in-hand, getting ready to go eat and drink the afternoon away. This was a freakin accident...dumb luck...but you act like I was intentionally cutting you off...what a joke. How bout I sit on that bar every day until the cobes quit running? If I was a cobia fisherman, I might just do that...yea, park my ass a half mile up the beach just to piss you off...hmmm...NAH, that is something an idiot would do, and as I said before there are more important things than a fish. 

As for the kid that I offered 150 bucks to confirm who it was...I didn't need you. Somebody else took me up, and for a lot less, so thanks buddy:letsdrink!

I got em id'ed anyway by the video...now it's a matter of what I think should be done, if anything...after all, no one was hurt (except the pride of those big bad fishermen:reallycrying).

Kenny is right, this is stupid. If you are so hurt by me catching a great fish, one that I would NEVER have a prayer of catching unless by sheer freakin luck, then lemme know where you are gonna be and I will give you the damn meat. Wouold that make it all better?

As for me pulling up to the pier: some stated that there is a law against that...I assumed that to be the case...I said so in my original post...I also said that I will gladly pay the ticket if someone wants to complain to the law about it...it was a one-time thing that did not hurt you or your fishing, and I only did it bc I was told it would be okay. Go cry to the pier if you wanna cry about it anymore.

I'm done.


----------



## Fish on!

> *tmass (5/7/2008)*I was on the pier and watched everything. I can assure you that if anyone of the fisherman wanted to hit you they would have, their intent was to let you know that your an idiot.


Um i really dont care how good you are with casting accuracy your gonna make mistakes... and when your not trying to hit something guess what the mistake is..... hello. 

As for my oppinion NICE CATCH!


----------



## ironman172

I am a pier fisherman, and love it(googan if you want) but the reasoning here doesn't make sence....he in the boat did infact break the law by being to close to the pier(permission or not)get the boat# and report it......You (the ones slinging the jigs) also broke the law... not just a bullshit law most likely a felony....

Lets say for example....you the pier person... ran a red light which is breaking the law, but you inconvenienced someone by that act, so they decided to shoot a few rounds by your head to send a message to you...... would that be right?.....or OK?

lets say it was me....and I'm such a good shot with a pistol that I feel I could give you a pierced ear if I wanted!!! that would be OK... wouldn't it?....I'm so good you would never be in any danger.... I never miss... Even though it would be breaking a similar law as throwing a missle or projectile that can kill... if it where to hit someone.....but wait you are so good theres no danger of that....as there would be none if I were to shoot a few rounds by your head....I'm so good.. no danger there!!!!....I'm kinda surprised that something like this hasn't already happened!!!!

Don't whine when someone returns fire...you won't be in any danger...its just a warning....no danger

Please explain what would be the difference? it should be just fine... you would never be in any danger!!! I'm that good....and I am a pier fisherman and a darn good shot!!

what gets me is... how many just stand by and let it happen....saying nothing....wtf

Yea he was in the wrong....but that doesn't make it ok for the others at all


----------



## Downtime2

Why do you think you so freaking special he can't???


----------



## mpmorr

> *ironman172 (5/7/2008)*I am a pier fisherman, and love it(googan if you want) but the reasoning here doesn't make sence....he in the boat did infact break the law by being to close to the pier(permission or not)get the # and report it......You (the ones slinging the jigs) also broke the law... not just a bullshit law most likely a felony....
> 
> Lets say for example....you the pier person... ran a red light which is breaking the law, but you inconvenienced someone by that act, so they decided to shoot a few rounds by your head to send a message to you...... would that be right?.....or OK?
> 
> lets say it was me....and I'm such a good shot with a pistol that I feel I could give you a pierced ear if I wanted!!! that would be OK... wouldn't it?....I'm so good you would never be in any danger.... I never miss... Even though it would be breaking a similar law as throwing a missle or projectile that can kill... if it where to hit someone.....but wait you are so good theres no danger of that....as there would be none if I were to shoot a few rounds by your head....I'm so good.. no danger there!!!!....I'm kinda surprised that something like this hasn't already happened!!!!Don't whine when someone returns fire...you won't be in any danger...its just a warning....no danger
> 
> Please explain what would be the difference? it should be just fine... you would never be in any danger!!! I'm that good....and I am a pier fisherman
> 
> what gets me is... how many just stand by and let it happen....saying nothing....wtf
> 
> Yea he was in the wrong....but that doesn't make it ok for the others at all




Dang Bill you took the words right out of my mouth. What makes it alright to hurt someone else. Dont quite have that part figured out yet?:banghead


----------



## King Killa

P.S. To TMASS: You are correct...I did weigh it on the boat, while trying to stay outta the pilings, back the boat up, rocking in the waves and wind, and getting cussed out by a bunch of guys who came from where they were fishing AT THE END OF THE PIER, with a bouncing scale.....i did the best I could...if you hadn't been so concerned with FOLLOWING the lead of a bunch ofBAD EXAMPLES (you are young, I recommend finding better role models than those....just an opinion, don't get all huffy over it, okay?) you would probably be thinking clearly enough to admit that I could not possibly have gotten a good read on the boat...I also said that it was "bouncing above 75....BUT GUESS WHAT BUDDY!!!!>.....I dooooooooon't care..*tell ya what...let's call it a 20 pounder for all I care...*come on...

As for the comment re: they coulda just been fishing, not throwing on your boat...well okay, maybe you are right...and maybe you think that b.s. makes sense...but if that is the case, then I apologize sincerely to all of those nice fellas on the pier who would never do something so dangerous..Know this, smart guy, they threw a line across my boat, with the intention of injuring me, my fishing buddy, and/or my boat...and the more I gotta wait around for somebody to be a man and come out n say they were the tough guy that did it, the more inclined I am to just let em go to jail....In addition, if I broke a law, I will gladly pay the price...*but no one on that pier had a right to put me, my friend, or my boat in jeopardy*, *AND YOU DAMN WELL KNOW IT.*

*this was my final response on this issue. thanks to all of you for your input, including those who do not agree with me.*


----------



## P-cola_Native

Whoever threw a jig at the boat should get a felony charge. Throw the punk ass kids in jail for a couple of days, maybe they won't do something that stupid again. Navigation rules aresuperseded by personal endangerment.


----------



## Downtime2

I know what "shouldn't" have happened. Doesn't excuse the actions of those casting at him....period. You condone that? You think it's right? You willing to hit someone with a jig and take the consequences? I assure you, there will be....


----------



## De Anza Jig

He was F***ing excited.....he knew it was a big fish, can't anyone be sportsman like? He wanted to weigh his fish, he knew it was BIG.....what the hell. I would have loved to see it. I was at the pier fishing for pomps, and wondered why someone was anchoring on the beach. GuessI know now.


----------



## waterboy6921

He never said he was special. He was going to walk the fish up the beach down to the peir and weigh it. When he called the peir to see if it was ok they told him don't do that just drive up and we will lower down a scale. He did what he was told to do . How hard is that for you guys to understand. If it was my first ever cobe I'd want to weigh it tne day ya'll are going to throw lead at someone and their going to fire hot lead back at you. Hopefully their a good shot!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *JHOGUE (5/7/2008)*MAN IM GOOD............ I NEW THE SECOND I SAW A BOAT RUN ALL THE WAY FROM THE PASS TO CATCH SPANISH IN FRONT OF THE PIER, I NEW THAT THEY WERE MEMBERS OF THE "PFF":boo
> 
> LET ME START BUY AGREEING WITH FREESPOOL YOUR AN IDIOT, OH YEAH I WAS THERE AND I WATCHED YOU COME UP AND WEIGH YOUR FISH FOR NO REASON WHAT SO EVER!!!!!!!!! WHAT WAS SO IMPORTANT ABOUT HAVING THE WEIGHT RIGHT THAT MOMENT . IF SOME ONE REALLY WANTED TO HIT YOU THEY WOULD HAVE GOT A FREE ROD OUT OF THE TEE TOP OR HIT YOU!!!!!!!! BUT THEY WERE NOT JUST THROWING LIKE "GOGANS" :nononoYOU SPENT MORE TIME TRYING TO ANCHOR YOUR BOAT THAN YOU DID FISHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap



i dont know you but you seem like a pier rat cocksucker.. i can understand u bein a lil upset bout the closeness but chunkin jigs or whatever is a pretty scabby kneed move.. next time someone invades your "zone", just think about what a moron youll look like by casting lures at him. save ur milk money and buy a boat and u can fish the entire gulf coast for cobes. he may not have been in the right for "parkin" where he did but yall dudes on the pier have kept me off of the end of that thing for quite some time. yall are like a lil mini mafia, except for the fact you have no money or class.. have fun buddy..


----------



## ironman172

the only way to fix this... is to ban who ever it was from the pier for the rest of the year...that would send a message to the rest....and if it happens again ban some more, who ever does this crap should not be allowed on the pier....and I don't care how Good you think you are.

This person needs identified and the proper actions should be taken by the pier

Ban Him or them !!!!!


----------



## ironman172

> *Freespool (5/7/2008)*I take offense when yall say that everyone on the pier is an ahole. I do not throw at boats, I do not run people over, neither do 99 percent of guys out there. I fish the pier and boat so that is not an issue. All boats hwo know whats up give the pier a little room. Do not call me an ahole because you have never met me and don't know me. I try to be a stand up guy as much as possible


I take offense when your right there doing nothing when someone is breaking the law like that!!!give me a break.... your almost as guilty as him or them


----------



## King Killa

Okay, I guess I should come back one more time to POST THE PICS...:banghead

sorry for the delay, and here they are.


----------



## TSpecks

I have seen guys throw jigs at surfers and or anything or anyone that gets to close to the pier. It is just a matter of time before someone gets hit in the side of the head by a jig and gets killed. To me the pier should add a rule if caught throwingat a boat or person they are kicked off the pier.The pier has rules yes, but how many people have been out on the pier and seen other illegal things going on. I will just say this I would hate to see them bring a drug dog on the pier to bust some of you punk ass kids.


----------



## De Anza Jig

ahahahah yeah..... i agreee....but damn nice fish BTW!!!


----------



## waterboy6921

So why even throw near him. Oh I forgot thats the cool thing to do.


----------



## King Killa

JHOGUE, If you had read my original post you would know that did not run the beach by the pier to catch Spanish...I was coming in to eat, like I do quite often when winds are favorable, at the Dock. Burger and a beer is all I was after. I had a chest of nice Kings, and a few other fish. We were done for the day.Let it go, man. It's gonna be okay:looser.

As for me being an idiot....I'm not the dumbass who committed a FELONY bc he was mad over someone else catching a freat fish. Go away.


----------



## ironman172

> *Freespool (5/7/2008)*IF someone gets caught hitting a boat. They will get banned. Jerry was right there and told everyone to not hit him, noone did.


I don't give a crap if Jerry was there, it is breaking the LAW.....you just don't get it!! do you?

Now your starting to sound stupied.


----------



## ironman172

Those are some nice pic's of the fish!!!!(alittle small)congrat's that was awesome:clap

But I for one would like to see the pic's or video of the people slinging the jigs at you!!!


----------



## waterboy6921

Get your story straigh freespool. You said earlyer that he was close enough to piss on, now you don't really know how close he was.


----------



## fisheye48

> *Freespool (5/7/2008)*He was close enough to piss on. I was saying I do not know exactly how close lures landed to him. He pulled up right under me


lets see if i have this straight....saw how close he was since he was right under you but dont know who threw at him....then you dont know how close people got to hitting him becasue you were looking for fish, but said boat was right underneath you??(que the tap dance music) i wanna see you tap dance some more...its funny to watch you change your story every post:doh


----------



## waterboy6921

Were you cobia fishing or "catching bait and messing with spanish" ?


----------



## King Killa

ok, I have been watching you two go back and forth...it's cool but enough is enough. In war, both sides think they are right and can usually defend their position.

I also think that you have been somewhat inconsistent Freespool, but that is only my opinion. The point is, this isn't going anywhere..we are men, we agree to disagree, and that should be it.

Ironman, thank you for backing me up, Freespool, sorry bout the pier "incident"...I didn't plan it...but I am sure that does not matter to you. You might be interested to know that I have also fished the pier for years, and have my opinions of some of those individuals who go "overboard". I do not disrespect or disparage anyone here...simply saying it isn't that big a deal....is it?


----------



## ironman172

> *Freespool (5/7/2008)*How has it changed? let me know and I will straighten it out. YES i saw the boat underneath my feet it was hard to miss since he drove straight to the pier. I then resumed cobia fishing. people from down the pier threw at him but I do not know exactly how close they landed. Is that clear enough?


One minute people are just fishing, now they were throwing on him

You should be in politics!!! your story changes almost every post


----------



## King Killa

Freespool, you did not enjoy being called names? Are you serious? What did you refer to me as...an idiot or something like that...inconsistent is exactly what you were. Sad thing is, you could have made a good argument. With credibility out the window, however, that is difficult to do. I am glad Ironman was defending me here, bc he was the sharper knife in this fight...

NOW, like I said, let's move on with our lives:sleeping.


----------



## waterboy6921

I agree with what you say freepool. Just because you have one bad apple on a tree it does not mean the whole tree is bad. I was just having funbustin your balls tonight.


----------



## Travis Gill

I deleted my posts because we are not going to get anywhere on this forum.


----------



## King Killa

yes, I agree that we are not getting anywhere...what was your hope in posting what you did? You talked about pissing on my boat, saying that the reason you didn't was that you didn't have to go at the time? I know you are kidding with your buddy, but you are disrespecting me at the same time. You want to leave now because I asked you about calling me an idiot...well, you did. ..yet you complain about being called names? You fail to give the same respect to others that you demand from others. 

You are not capable of making a good argument, so you should stay away. The reason that I did not jump in tonight on you is that I would never fight a battle of wits with an unarmed person. I did you a favor asking you to let it go earlier. You can be right , and we will all be wrong, and that should be it. Okay now...we're done.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Wow, this turned into 3 pages of crap real quick.



I dont care if the Florida lottery had my millions on the pier, I aint getting close to that thing in my boat. And heck, I consider myself a novice when it comes to saltwater boating.



And then the pier folks tried to kill him, nice..... Love it when two stupid people get together, you just have to stop and watch, almost like watching a train wreck.



I have been to the pier in Pcola once to fish, didnt have a good time, most folks were nice enough but the few there that were idiots ruined it for me. Never coming back.


----------



## L.Crooke

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>Guy went to the pier to weigh a fish. Called and got "permission". It was good enough for "Jerry", why not the rest of you? Granted, I'd weighed it elsewhere, too much trouble to pull in that close to an object bobbing around. But, I get tired of the "I am GOD...I fish on the pier!!" attitude. I got news for you, not that I would put myself in that position, but, you hit me or mine with a jig....I promise, you ain't walking home on your own power. Period. Ya'll spout alot of threats. You got the easy part done....running that mouth. Got anything else???? And, yes, I am addressing JHOUGE and his fearsome friend, Freespool. Ya'll talk alot of shit. Be carefull, they is always someone willing to put up rather than shut up....


dude SHUT UP! you know you aren't going to do anything to jeremy hogue...nobody will let that happen...why don't YOU come out to the pier and talk shit to every pier rat out there??

nobody is trying to call you out...so don't call anybody else out, because remember "there is always someone willing to put up rather than shut up..." everyone on the pier and their little sister has freespools and jhogue's back soooo if all this upsets you soo much then go out to the T and tell everyone the way that you feel!


----------



## Downtime2

I stand by what I said. Read it close asswipe. You condoning hitting people with jigs or whatever? You expect anybody to stand by and not do something about it?Goes for you too...


----------



## L.Crooke

if we wanted to hityou it woulda happend a long time ago! asswipe


----------



## Downtime2

You're still trying to justify casting at a vessel? You are an ignorant asshole. One of these days, someone will screw up and hit a kid or something. I guess you will say they were just trying to scare em', huh?


----------



## Brad King

> *L.Crooke (5/8/2008)*if we wanted to hityou it woulda happend a long time ago! asswipe


I think we may have located one of those *BAD APPLES*.:boo

I fished the pier years ago. With Sean Jones,Jamie Jones, Johnny Register, Bryan McManus (DIP), Chris Forgione and a whole slew of great fishermen, and we NEVER - NEVER threw on boats or surfers or anyone. We were out there to have fun hang out with our friends and have a good time!!!!

Seems like you guys now have something to prove, your personal insecurities have forced youinto doing things that you know are wrong and stupid, but the gang (cliche) mentality has taking over good judgement. It's really disturbing the way SOME of you guys act. It's like you guy's think that by acting like a bunch of idiots that the angling world is going to see you as some sort of Subject Matter expert on all things "FISHING".

No wonder all the Charter Boats still call me today to see if I will come out of retirement and go back to Decking. Take one look at the "_Talent pool"_ they have to choose from, and it all makes sense.


----------



## hit man

i found a way this will not happen again, make them all get real jobs, so they can't fish on a tuesday!


----------



## 401 Cay

So for all you guys who think its ok to throw jigs at people/boats etc..let me ask you a hypothetical question.lets just say a boat comes within 100 yards of the end of the T.. the guy drops anchor right there. Are you telling me you are going to throw a jig at him? Ever think maybe his motor quit? My point here is that you guys treat that pier as if it belongs to you.. its the taxpayers. The water surrounding it belongs to ALL of us. Think how many arguments have been on this forum over running up on someone fishing a bottom spot.. NEVER have I heard of projectiles being thrown at each other! Swearing? Yes. The truth is many of you feel invincible standing WAY up there on that pier but the fact is you are not. Besides, can you not determine right from wrong? I have the feeling many of you are young kids.. Whether on a boat or a pier, you are still responsible for your own actions.. If I swamp another boat with my wake regardless of the situation.. I am responsible. You are no different when it comes to throwing hooks and lead. 

Many of you constantly talk about the pier fisherman being looked down on by boat fisherman.. these types of incidents are the reason for it.. many of you clearly arent mature enough to fish your own boat if you cant control your emotions with a 4 oz lead.

Im not saying boaters are perfect.. but many of them who act the way some of you do dont last for long.


----------



## JoeZ

> *401 Cay (5/8/2008)*... running up on someone fishing a bottom spot.. NEVER have I heard of projectiles being thrown at each other!


Really? I like to carry powdered doughnuts with me at all times. If I can hit you with one, you're too f'n close, move your ace main. -- borrowed fromMike Holliday in Florida Fishing Weekly.


----------



## AUBuilder

Hey Joe, remind me to run up on you next time your on a spot. Sounds like a good way for a free lunch.oke

Mmmmmm.......Love me some powdered doughnuts. Delicious.


----------



## 401 Cay

> *JoeZ (5/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *401 Cay (5/8/2008)*... running up on someone fishing a bottom spot.. NEVER have I heard of projectiles being thrown at each other!
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I like to carry powdered doughnuts with me at all times. If I can hit you with one, you're too f'n close, move your ace main. -- borrowed fromMike Holliday in Florida Fishing Weekly.
Click to expand...



Hahaha.. throwing powdered doughnuts at fat guys drinking beer is ALWAYS welcome!


----------



## RiverGulfFshr

I just wonder if the Florida Castle Law could apply here. Not trying to condone violence but a 4oz. lead jig with a razor attached being slung at probley 80mph would be considered a deadly projectile and the one's on the recieving end (boaters and surfers) could very well feel there lives were threatened therefore being a concealed permit holder, would I be within my rights to say STAND MY GROUND? Just something to think about next time your throwing deadly missiles. 

BTFW...the way the law reads, its not a jig anymore it is a deadly projectile or missile:letsdrink


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *L.Crooke (5/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>Guy went to the pier to weigh a fish. Called and got "permission". It was good enough for "Jerry", why not the rest of you? Granted, I'd weighed it elsewhere, too much trouble to pull in that close to an object bobbing around. But, I get tired of the "I am GOD...I fish on the pier!!" attitude. I got news for you, not that I would put myself in that position, but, you hit me or mine with a jig....I promise, you ain't walking home on your own power. Period. Ya'll spout alot of threats. You got the easy part done....running that mouth. Got anything else???? And, yes, I am addressing JHOUGE and his fearsome friend, Freespool. Ya'll talk alot of shit. Be carefull, they is always someone willing to put up rather than shut up....
> 
> 
> 
> dude SHUT UP! you know you aren't going to do anything to jeremy hogue...nobody will let that happen...why don't YOU come out to the pier and talk shit to every pier rat out there??
> 
> nobody is trying to call you out...so don't call anybody else out, because remember "there is always someone willing to put up rather than shut up..." everyone on the pier and their little sister has freespools and jhogue's back soooo if all this upsets you soo much then go out to the T and tell everyone the way that you feel!
Click to expand...

dude youre a bag-o-douche! i think you and the rest of your "pier rat mafia" should join the gang of thugs causing all the drama down at chicken bone beach. i mean since yall are such hard asses maybe you should look for more a challenge than chunkin cobe jigs at boats. ive seen the pier rat mafia and its made up of zit popping kids and a few old men that would most likely break a hip if they threw a punch so simmer down a lil. as stated b4, yall think cause youre up on that pier with 25 of your friends so your invincible. so you can chunk jigs at people on boats knowing there cant possibly be more than 5 or 6 people on the boat. fair numbers for a fight? i dont think so.. but i bet if the guy in the boat was waiting for you in the parking lot when you came down off the pier, youd be runnin like a lil bitch and your jig slinging, shit talkin skills wouldnt be keeping your "bad ass" from gettin beat. youre a fuckin joke


----------



## shtbrd1

The pier is for theunemployed, government cheese eaters, wanabee gang bangers, and little rubber people who don't shave yet. Pier fisherman are easily identifiable by their 5 dollar Walmart flip flops, 4 days growth of facial hair, a guy harvey shirt they found at goodwill, and the stench of stale Natural Light beer when they walk by. Save there lunch money for a boat? These losers, if by some remote chance they could afford a boat, couldn't afford to put gas in it.:hoppingmad

p.s. nothing wrong with Natural Light!


----------



## jimmyjams4110

> *shtbrd1 (5/8/2008)*The pier is for theunemployed, government cheese eaters, wanabee gang bangers, and little rubber people who don't shave yet. Pier fisherman are easily identifiable by their 5 dollar Walmart flip flops, 4 days growth of facial hair, a guy harvey shirt they found at goodwill, and the stench of stale Natural Light beer when they walk by. Save there lunch money for a boat? These losers, if by some remote chance they could afford a boat, couldn't afford to put gas in it.:hoppingmad
> 
> dude youre a bag-o-douche! i think you and the rest of your "pier rat mafia" should join the gang of thugs causing all the drama down at chicken bone beach. i mean since yall are such hard asses maybe you should look for more a challenge than chunkin cobe jigs at boats. ive seen the pier rat mafia and its made up of zit popping kids and a few old men that would most likely break a hip if they threw a punch so simmer down a lil. as stated b4, yall think cause youre up on that pier with 25 of your friends so your invincible. so you can chunk jigs at people on boats knowing there cant possibly be more than 5 or 6 people on the boat. fair numbers for a fight? i dont think so.. but i bet if the guy in the boat was waiting for you in the parking lot when you came down off the pier, youd be runnin like a lil bitch and your jig slinging, shit talkin skills wouldnt be keeping your "bad ass" from gettin beat. youre a fuckin joke
> 
> This is getting funny. I'll represent the boat mafia!!!opcorn


----------



## David_H

I saw the whole thing from start to finish, front row seat. Hell I was the guy who lowered the scales down from the pier.



Let me clarify a few things that might just well piss everyone off.



The pier employee, Jerry, used poor judgment in suggesting that a boat approach the pier in any non-emergency situation.



King Killa, congratulations on your cobia it was a nice fish, why couldn't it wait till you got back to the marina to find out how much your fish weighed? I would have been more concerned about getting that fish on ice than finding out how much it weighed or stopping off at the beach to get a burger and a beer. If you truly have seen cobia fishermen trampling over tourist and children as you claimed then you knew what kind of reception you were likely to receive when you approached the pier, permission or not.



The fishermen who came down from the end of the pier threatened to "bomb" the boat with their jigs, but Jerry told them not to and they complied. Though there were a jigs hitting the water in the vicinity of the boat, there was nobody attempting to commit a felony as people who were nowhere around are suggesting. There were a few forceful casts made in an attempt to snag the scales as it sank into the water. There were no crimes committed by anyone on the pier. That's not to say that there wasn't heated words and cursing going on. I heard one complaining about how "he cut off 'our' fish". Get over it, there is no guarantee that anyone on the pier would have caught that fish if it hadn't been caught by a boat a half mile from the pier. If you really want to be pissed off, just think every cobia caught off a boat is another one that will never be caught off a pier.The boat was not interfering with the fishermen at the end of the pier, except for the fact that they had to stop what they were doing to let everyone know that they were aware of how far a boat should stay away from the pier.



After staying anchored at the beach for a couple of hours, King Killa decided to get underway again but not until he decided to pull around to the west side of the pier kill his engine and drift back toward the pier within casting distance three times before heading back toward the pass. The only thing I could figure was that he was trying to taunt someone into casting a lure at him so he could get the video evidence he claimed he had. 



As far as the video is concerned I saw both people in the boat plainly and at no time did I see a camera in either one's hand. That's not to say he did have a super stealth surveillance camera mounted somewhere on that boat. That's a distinct possibility though since the boat had a stealth look about it, with it's invisible registration numbers and all. Personally, I think the video evidence is just a bluff.



That's the truth the whole truth nothing but the truth anything else is BS, opinions, hearsay or piss-n-moaning about someone's ego being deflated


----------



## Reel Twiztid

_"Oh my god this is my water"..._ said the pier fisherman. _"Stay away or I'll fling lead at you from the safety of my pier". "Na, Na, Na, Na, Na, Na! Oh wait a minute! "If I wanted to hit you, I could have!"_

Have you guys even read kingkillas original post? It was his first cobia and like a kid with a new toy, he wanted it weighed then. It's not like this thing was a dink cobe. Yes, he could have very well went to Out Cast. I'm sure they would have thrown it on the scales for him. Hind sight is 20/20. Ask yourself what you would have done at the moment. Most of you talking all this "smack"...your nuts haven't even dropped yet. So I don't imagine you've actually caught anything worth weighing. Keep getting practice throwing at people and if you live long enough, you might actually get good enough to throw on a good fish. Then maybe you can catch one worthy enough to beweighed.Just remember....fish are a bit smaller than boats. Being the idiots you are and thinking that boats are restricted to the water...not even thinking..."hey...people actually operate the boats"... and what do people have? Legs, truck or some kind of transportation to come to your "safe haven"...aka...Pier. Just to see if you can scrap as good as you throw. *I'm not bashing all pier fisherman here...just the arrogant pricks that give the rest a bad name.* 

Just for the record...I actually met kingkilla and saw the fish first hand. He was a stand up, nice guy.(*It's always nice to actually meet someone before passing judgment*.)As he toldthe story to us before even posting it here. He said he didn't know it was that big of deal...and it shouldn't have been a big deal. I bet he would have went else where to weigh it knowing what he knows now...that some folks are just programmed to be pricks.


----------



## croakerchoker

how do you go about obtaining "pier rat" status? do ya have to have a yearly pass or something? i have been to the okaloosa pier about 3 times this year, can i be considered a "rat". if not, i have a kayak and will keep being a "yak rat".


----------



## David_Z

> *David_H (5/8/2008)*
> The pier employee, Jerry, used poor judgment in suggesting that a boat approach the pier in any non-emergency situation.


The crux of the matter summed up in one simple statement. Jerry was wrong for telling the guy to bring his boat there.I don't know how he wouldn't know it would cause problems.

The boat driver should have known better, also, in spite of what Jerry told him.

The boat might not have taken "the pier's fish", but coming close to the pier does interfere with the fishing.

Flaunting a trophy ling that was caught just a little ways up the beach wasn't going to make friends, either.


----------



## DukeDevil91

> The crux of the matter summed up in one simple statement. Jerry was wrong for telling the guy to bring his boat there.I don't know how he wouldn't know it would cause problems.
> 
> The boat driver should have known better, also, in spite of what Jerry told him.
> 
> The boat might not have taken "the pier's fish", but coming close to the pier does interfere with the fishing.
> 
> Flaunting a trophy ling that was caught just a little ways up the beach wasn't going to make friends, either.


That still doesnt justify hurling lead jigs at a person and/or vessel. None of your arguements will.


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

I believe that the most serious issue here is that a lot of the "pier regulars" have been eating way to much of those King Mackerel. The mercury levels in these fisherman has seriously affected good judgement!!!! Please see a doctor immediately before its too late!!!!

"Mercury is a toxic substance. Exposure to mercury may result in severe damage to the nervous and reproductive systems and may ultimately be fatal. Common symptoms of mercury poisoning are poor coordination and altered sensory perception. Pregnant women and children are especially vulnerable to mercury exposure. The most common cause of mercury poisoning in the United States is the consumption of fish contaminated with methylmercury. For this reason, EPA sets a maximum contaminant level for mercury in drinking water and works with the states to issue consumption advisories."

I couldn't help but stir the pot some more. :shedevil Just messin' with ya!!! Everyone just needs to respect the space and limitations of all people fishing, whether it's from the boat or from the pier. I think everyone on the PFF is now more conscience of thewritten and unwrittenrules of fishing!!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Reel Twiztid

> *DukeDevil91 (5/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> The crux of the matter summed up in one simple statement. Jerry was wrong for telling the guy to bring his boat there.I don't know how he wouldn't know it would cause problems.
> 
> The boat driver should have known better, also, in spite of what Jerry told him.
> 
> The boat might not have taken "the pier's fish", but coming close to the pier does interfere with the fishing.
> 
> Flaunting a trophy ling that was caught just a little ways up the beach wasn't going to make friends, either.
> 
> 
> 
> That still doesnt justify hurling lead jigs at a person and/or vessel. None of your arguements will.
Click to expand...

My point exactly! As far as "pier rat" status.. We call a snake a snake...no matter how you fish or where. We're ALL fisherman. *NO ONE has the right to sling lead at someone or someone's boat.* Even if they encroach on the pier.


----------



## David_Z

> *DukeDevil91 (5/8/2008)*[hr
> 
> That still doesnt justify hurling lead jigs at a person and/or vessel. None of your arguements will.


Nowhere in my post did I say it was OK to throw lead at a boat.

Eyewitness accounts (David_H and others) say that no one casted at the boat.

Any half-decent ling fisherman or "pier rat" would have hit the boat if they were trying.

I have heard a ton of blustery talk on piers and have endured buzzing by wave runners constantly, but have never once witnessed anyone "throwing lead".


----------



## jacko'fishes

People who break rules have no right to condemn others.

You admit to knowing ahead of time it would piss people off, but you did it anyway. This speaks volumes of your character, and you have the nerve to insult others.

Everyone here keeps saying well here is the bottom line.

Well here is the bottom line. If you didn't go there all these posts wouldn't even exist.

That is the bottom line.


----------



## David_H

Like I said earlier, no jigs were thrown at the boat. Yes some were thrown around or near the boat in a childish display of displeasure. The boat was in close enough, to where it would have been impossible for a 12 year old tourist from Kansas with a Shakespeare combo he had just bought from WalMart an hour before to miss it if wanted to hit the boat. Not a single jig hit the boat period end of discussion. 



Simple lessons should be taken from this incident:



1. If you fish from a pier and it bothers you so much when a boat gets too close, find out what you can do *legally* to see that the offending boater is punished.



2. If you fish from a boat go around the pier far enough as not to violate the fishing space of the pier. There are several people on the piers that aren't jig slinging asshole vigilantes. Someone on the pier may happen to have a fish of their lifetime that has run out a few hundred yards of line when a boat passes over their line (I've seen it happen).



3. If one is going to fish the same water as the pier out of a boat how smart does that make you to spend that much money on a boat and the fuel it takes to operate it, when you could fish off the pier for $6.50. Unless of course you want to aggravate pier fishermen or you think the area is that good and you are above fishing from a pier than you are contributing to the problem.



4. It is not a life or death matter to know how much a fish weighs. If it is somewhat important to you than put off everything *you* had planned to do to go weigh the fish, not what is most convenient for you at the expense of others' pursuit of pleasure.


----------



## true-king

> *JoeZ (5/8/2008)*
> 
> Really? I like to carry powdered doughnuts with me at all times. If I can hit you with one, you're too f'n close, move your ace main. -- borrowed fromMike Holliday in Florida Fishing Weekly.


Haha, that's a great idea. Might have to bring some on my boat for snacks/throwing.

This thread is getting heated! opcorn


----------



## ironman172

> *David_H (5/8/2008)*I saw the whole thing from start to finish, front row seat. Hell I was the guy who lowered the scales down from the pier.
> 
> Let me clarify a few things that might just well piss everyone off.
> 
> The pier employee, Jerry, used poor judgment in suggesting that a boat approach the pier in any non-emergency situation.
> 
> King Killa, congratulations on your cobia it was a nice fish, why couldn't it wait till you got back to the marina to find out how much your fish weighed? I would have been more concerned about getting that fish on ice than finding out how much it weighed or stopping off at the beach to get a burger and a beer. If you truly have seen cobia fishermen trampling over tourist and children as you claimed then you knew what kind of reception you were likely to receive when you approached the pier, permission or not.
> 
> The fishermen who came down from the end of the pier threatened to "bomb" the boat with their jigs, but Jerry told them not to and they complied. Though there were a jigs hitting the water in the vicinity of the boat, there was nobody attempting to commit a felony as people who were nowhere around are suggesting. There were a few forceful casts made in an attempt to snag the scales as it sank into the water. There were no crimes committed by anyone on the pier. That's not to say that there wasn't heated words and cursing going on. I heard one complaining about how "he cut off 'our' fish". Get over it, there is no guarantee that anyone on the pier would have caught that fish if it hadn't been caught by a boat a half mile from the pier. If you really want to be pissed off, just think every cobia caught off a boat is another one that will never be caught off a pier.The boat was not interfering with the fishermen at the end of the pier, except for the fact that they had to stop what they were doing to let everyone know that they were aware of how far a boat should stay away from the pier.
> 
> After staying anchored at the beach for a couple of hours, King Killa decided to get underway again but not until he decided to pull around to the west side of the pier kill his engine and drift back toward the pier within casting distance three times before heading back toward the pass. The only thing I could figure was that he was trying to taunt someone into casting a lure at him so he could get the video evidence he claimed he had.
> 
> As far as the video is concerned I saw both people in the boat plainly and at no time did I see a camera in either one's hand. That's not to say he did have a super stealth surveillance camera mounted somewhere on that boat. That's a distinct possibility though since the boat had a stealth look about it, with it's invisible registration numbers and all. Personally, I think the video evidence is just a bluff.
> 
> That's the truth the whole truth nothing but the truth anything else is BS, opinions, hearsay or piss-n-moaning about someone's ego being deflated


This is good enough for me!!!! thanks for clearing it up.....I am a pier fisherman...and love it!!! I will see you monday

VS200b..... your mine....are you old enough to drink beer? good beer?


----------



## ironman172

Every day I'm not in the gulf.....starting monday thru the following tues.staying down from the pier on the beach.....I look forward to meeting you!!!and others...:letsdrinkwe should get a trip with Woody (blue hoo)


----------



## John B.

agreed.


----------



## ironman172

> *VS200B (5/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ironman172 (5/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *David_H (5/8/2008)*I saw the whole thing from start to finish, front row seat. Hell I was the guy who lowered the scales down from the pier.
> 
> Let me clarify a few things that might just well piss everyone off.
> 
> The pier employee, Jerry, used poor judgment in suggesting that a boat approach the pier in any non-emergency situation.
> 
> King Killa, congratulations on your cobia it was a nice fish, why couldn't it wait till you got back to the marina to find out how much your fish weighed? I would have been more concerned about getting that fish on ice than finding out how much it weighed or stopping off at the beach to get a burger and a beer. If you truly have seen cobia fishermen trampling over tourist and children as you claimed then you knew what kind of reception you were likely to receive when you approached the pier, permission or not.
> 
> The fishermen who came down from the end of the pier threatened to "bomb" the boat with their jigs, but Jerry told them not to and they complied. Though there were a jigs hitting the water in the vicinity of the boat, there was nobody attempting to commit a felony as people who were nowhere around are suggesting. There were a few forceful casts made in an attempt to snag the scales as it sank into the water. There were no crimes committed by anyone on the pier. That's not to say that there wasn't heated words and cursing going on. I heard one complaining about how "he cut off 'our' fish". Get over it, there is no guarantee that anyone on the pier would have caught that fish if it hadn't been caught by a boat a half mile from the pier. If you really want to be pissed off, just think every cobia caught off a boat is another one that will never be caught off a pier.The boat was not interfering with the fishermen at the end of the pier, except for the fact that they had to stop what they were doing to let everyone know that they were aware of how far a boat should stay away from the pier.
> 
> After staying anchored at the beach for a couple of hours, King Killa decided to get underway again but not until he decided to pull around to the west side of the pier kill his engine and drift back toward the pier within casting distance three times before heading back toward the pass. The only thing I could figure was that he was trying to taunt someone into casting a lure at him so he could get the video evidence he claimed he had.
> 
> As far as the video is concerned I saw both people in the boat plainly and at no time did I see a camera in either one's hand. That's not to say he did have a super stealth surveillance camera mounted somewhere on that boat. That's a distinct possibility though since the boat had a stealth look about it, with it's invisible registration numbers and all. Personally, I think the video evidence is just a bluff.
> 
> That's the truth the whole truth nothing but the truth anything else is BS, opinions, hearsay or piss-n-moaning about someone's ego being deflated
> 
> 
> 
> This is good enough for me!!!! thanks for clearing it up.....I am a pier fisherman...and love it!!! I will see you monday
> 
> VS200b..... your mine....are you old enough to drink beer? good beer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm not old enough to drink beer but i'm young enough to do something stupid!!!.... drop me a PM on the days you're fishing!
Click to expand...

Well sorry... I'm old enough not to be stupied!!! your out of luck.....to bad though


----------



## JHOGUE

i dont know you but you seem like a pier rat cocksucker.. i can understand u bein a lil upset bout the closeness but chunkin jigs or whatever is a pretty scabby kneed move.. next time someone invades your "zone", just think about what a moron youll look like by casting lures at him. save ur milk money and buy a boat and u can fish the entire gulf coast for cobes. he may not have been in the right for "parkin" where he did but yall dudes on the pier have kept me off of the end of that thing for quite some time. yall are like a lil mini mafia, except for the fact you have no money or class.. have fun buddy..[/quote]





HAHAHa i have a fine boat and killed the cobia on it all year but i love the pier which i also killed them on.


----------



## JHOGUE

> *King Killa (5/7/2008)*JHOGUE, If you had read my original post you would know that did not run the beach by the pier to catch Spanish...I was coming in to eat, like I do quite often when winds are favorable, at the Dock. Burger and a beer is all I was after. I had a chest of nice Kings, and a few other fish. We were done for the day.Let it go, man. It's gonna be okay:looser.
> 
> As for me being an idiot....I'm not the dumbass who committed a FELONY bc he was mad over someone else catching a freat fish. Go away.[/quote
> 
> It's fine with me because i wasn't throwing at your boat i had caught a ling with the jig on my rod so i wouldn't even chance losing it.....


----------



## David_H

> *ironman172 (5/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> Well sorry... I'm old enough not to be stupied!!! your out of luck.....to bad though




I know exactly where your coming from. I reached that point almost 20 years ago. It hits us at different points in our lives and its hard to describe to someone who is younger. All we can do is tell younger men to not be a complete dumbass and stick your neck out (or other parts for that matter) every time they think there is fun around the corner or they have some sort of cause they have to campaign. Kind of like taking matters into your own hands when a boat passes too close to the pier your fishing own. Be pissed off, cuss, rant and rave or go further but know before you do anything or nothing for that matter, but know before hand that as a man you will be accountable for what you do. We are all accountable for our actions , even if we don't know the consequences beforehand. It is the wise who thinks out things and has a proper planned reaction to situations before the situation arises.


----------



## JHOGUE

Not trying to start any more shit but where were ya'll when JOEZ was having the 

casting contest i guess it's pretty hard to beat a pier fisherman which indeed took

1st,2nd,and 3rd place Just saying!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

for some reason it wont let me quote you David H but ill just toss this out there.. im not really involved in this but i cant bite my tongue when dumb people talk..

so lets get this straight... its ok for an experienced cobe fisherman to launch a lead weight with a hook attached to it at someone bc they "know" theyre not gonna hit em.. what a crock of shit! im a damn good shot with a deer rifle. in fact ill put em in the 10 ring all day from over 100. would you be ok with me shooting "near" you so you would learn your lesson if you did something to piss me off. i can guarantee i wont hit you.... from now on think before you open your mouth


----------



## JHOGUE

just drop the shit already no one was trying to hit the boat they were trying to catch the fish out of it!!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## ironman172

I have alot of respect for Vs200b(John) I only wish he was old enough to enjoy a beer or 5 with me when I'm there.....last year I wanted to ring his neck....he has come along way in the past year on this forum.....and I appreciate that. We can only wish that others come as far....maybe in time....we all come in our own time....some never...

I don't know if that was directed to me( about the casting compition) I was probably working or hunting at that time and in no way would even think of competing with you all....but put a pistol in my hands.....lets play......we all are good in some things...just remember that


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

oh and ive been on the pier before when a boat has come a lil too close for some of your liking and ive watched you chunk jigs at them. and ive seen some pics on here of the people who were casting the jigs.

also, ive watched as a group of rats harrassed a guy for spanish fishing with a gotcha at the end of the pier. cussing and bitching and threatening the guy till he walked back down toward the middle. claiming he would interfere with "their" cobe and king fishing. a few mins later a rather muscular guy, actually this dude was jacked, came to the end and started chunkin a gotcha with a baitcasting bass fishing reel.. but no one said a word. so i dont wanna hear all the bs bout how "if you have a problem you should come to the end and blah blah blah" ...bullshit...


----------



## sailfish23

> *VS200B (5/7/2008)**** SAME POST I MADE ON THE OTHER THREAD ***
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>on a side note, i don't throw at boats.... but if someone is coming by with lines out trolling, GAME ON! (i have about 30 stretch 25s & 30s from the last 5 years... you're more than welcome to them)


IM WITH UON THAT ONE!!!!...cause it is just plane retarted to lose a perfectly good jig to some "ignerant" boater


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *VS200B (5/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ScullsMcNasty (5/8/2008)*oh and ive been on the pier before when a boat has come a lil too close for some of your liking and ive watched you chunk jigs at them. and ive seen some pics on here of the people who were casting the jigs.
> 
> also, ive watched as a group of rats harrassed a guy for spanish fishing with a gotcha at the end of the pier. cussing and bitching and threatening the guy till he walked back down toward the middle. claiming he would interfere with "their" cobe and king fishing. a few mins later a rather muscular guy, actually this dude was jacked, came to the end and started chunkin a gotcha with a baitcasting bass fishing reel.. but no one said a word. so i dont wanna hear all the bs bout how "if you have a problem you should come to the end and blah blah blah" ...bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> that's because the dude(his name is Dean, and yes, he's a big mother f*&%er)with the BC knows how to throw straight.... it's annoying to have someone throw over your line every cast
Click to expand...

well i guess "Dean" was havin a bad day cause he was tanglin up everyone on the end of that pier... but everyone was really nice about it. i guess its cause they were so happy to be helping out a fellow angler learn a thing or two about pier fishing..


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *sailfish23 (5/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *VS200B (5/7/2008)**** SAME POST I MADE ON THE OTHER THREAD ***
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>on a side note, i don't throw at boats.... but if someone is coming by with lines out trolling, GAME ON! (i have about 30 stretch 25s & 30s from the last 5 years... you're more than welcome to them)
> 
> 
> 
> IM WU ON THAT...cause it is just plane retarted to lose a perfectly good jig to some "ignerant" boater
Click to expand...

VS200B arent you the kid they call chicken head or chicken wing or something??


----------



## Bubba

It's been agreed upon that this was a great fish. It's also been agreed upon that there was an error in judgement by the nggler for pulling up to the pier and it has also been determined that there was a disregard for the safety of the angler and his fishing partner by a handful of morons that threw cobia jigsin the direction of his boat weather they hit it or not. I vote that this topic be deleted by the moderator or just let it go. There's too many positive things going on with this forumto keep beating this dead horse


----------



## mpmorr

> *JHOGUE (5/8/2008)*just drop the shit already no one was trying to hit the boat they were trying to catch the fish out of it!!!!!!!:letsdrink


Jeremy you have no business talking on this forum anymore. You knew it was PFF'r. So go back to where you came from. Go away because I really am disgusted when a member of this forum downs this forum. I could give a little bit less about you than I do about.... Well there is little less I value anymore than your opinion or comments. Next time you post, save yourself the trouble and dont. It is dispicable when you down this forum. If it were not for your father, I would be filleting you right now, so go back to the tiny little hole you crawled out of and visit with other bottom dwellers like yourself. Feel free to check my history. Any asswipe that downs this forum gets the same treatment. I love this place and all you do is look down on it. Why dont you see that you are just lucky to be born into such a life rather than cast down on others. I will chalk your stupidity up to arrogance and youth. I suppose at some point in my life I pissed on something that did matter. If you dont like this forum go a freakin way.:banghead


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

chicken, didnt want to call you out on the open forum so i PMed ya


----------



## mpmorr

> *VS200B (5/8/2008)*dang.... don't get mad or anything Mike.


 You can say a lot of things and most dont bother me, but when you say something about this forum which we are given freely and without resriction that pisses me off. Hell you should know more than most that I am about solving problems not creating them. Hopefully I will meet you soon VS. I am most definitely taking a trip to the pier on this trip.


----------



## sailfish23

> *DukeDevil91 (5/7/2008)*It's a sad fact that pier anglers see themselves as virtual owners of the adjeacent water, giving them a free pass to directly threaten someone like that. It's terrible.
> 
> I would truely love to meet these people and see if they have the same tough guy attitude they do throwing a jig from 100 yards and shouting a bunch of words.


well heres ur solution..go to the pier and pay ur $1 and walk up there and figure out..but just be carful..and im not saying ur a pussy or a big bad tough guy cause i dont know u at all and ill give u respect un till u do something really googenish....but if ur really intreasted then just go on up there and see!!!:hotsun


----------



## lingfisher1

King Killa I am with VS200b on not excusing the actions of those guys but I have a question or 2.

How did you get away with anchoring where you did?They make boats leave from there all the time.Alot of the real pier fishermann could have seen a fish that big coming down the bar past you so that pissed them off.I still not advocate their actions.

When you got the deputies to come on the pier with you did you tell them that you had been anchored in a public swimming area.(Just wondering if you admitted to you crime before you accused another of a crime.)

I have fished the piers for awhile and do not agree with the actions of some people I fish with but think of what you did also.The Gulf is huge and you have a boat and can go where you want but elected to anchor by the pier so you should expect to have a few mad.

I do not agree they threw at you after Jerry told you to come way it but do not put us all in the same catagory.There is alot of great people that fish there.

Congrats on the nice cobe,hope it tasted great.And as Chicken bone said,SHOW US A PIC AND VIDEO.


----------



## sailfish23

> *shtbrd1 (5/8/2008)*The pier is for theunemployed, government cheese eaters, wanabee gang bangers, and little rubber people who don't shave yet. Pier fisherman are easily identifiable by their 5 dollar Walmart flip flops, 4 days growth of facial hair, a guy harvey shirt they found at goodwill, and the stench of stale Natural Light beer when they walk by. Save there lunch money for a boat? These losers, if by some remote chance they could afford a boat, couldn't afford to put gas in it.:hoppingmad
> 
> p.s. nothing wrong with Natural Light!


hey fuck face...go look at my avator and u will never guess that im a pier fisherman...and same w/ about 90% of the pier fisherman out there..specally the locals......fucking sterotyps!!!


----------



## JHOGUE

> *mpmorr (5/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JHOGUE (5/8/2008)*just drop the shit already no one was trying to hit the boat they were trying to catch the fish out of it!!!!!!!:letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy you have no business talking on this forum anymore. You knew it was PFF'r. So go back to where you came from. Go away because I really am disgusted when a member of this forum downs this forum. I could give a little bit less about you than I do about.... Well there is little less I value anymore than your opinion or comments. Next time you post, save yourself the trouble and dont. It is dispicable when you down this forum. If it were not for your father, I would be filleting you right now, so go back to the tiny little hole you crawled out of and visit with other bottom dwellers like yourself. Feel free to check my history. Any asswipe that downs this forum gets the same treatment. I love this place and all you do is look down on it. Why dont you see that you are just lucky to be born into such a life rather than cast down on others. I will chalk your stupidity up to arrogance and youth. I suppose at some point in my life I pissed on something that did matter. If you dont like this forum go a freakin way.:banghead
Click to expand...





i don't really no who you are, but the main reason i said that is because i was thinking to myself the rest of the day that king killa was going to post this thread and everybody on the forum was going to be sitting here all night every night dogging boat fisherman and pier fisherman..... i have no problem with this forum i've been a member for most of this forums life.....i just can't sit here and belive my eyes at some of the things people say like: Every kid on the pier is a rat and should join a gang, like lil' mafia kids.....there are guys on the pier that could out fish every boat fisherman alive...... who all has caught a 86.7 pounder off the pier not many (exept Derrick Wall) but yet if you fish on the pier all you do is walk around and act tough......ya flipping right i go out there every single morning and stare at that dam water till dark and do nothing else, hardly ever talk but yet i am called the complete scum of the gulf coast.....it's also great fun paying a stupid 245.00 a year to be part of the pier mafia why would i pay that kind of money to stand around!!!! so no i will not crawl into any hole, you would have to be insane to miss the last little bit of cobia season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L.Crooke

hell ya you tell em jeremey!!!!!!!!!

thats wuts up !!!!!!!!!!!!BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!

hahahahahahaha!!!!

:Flipbird:Flipbird:Flipbird:Flipbird


----------



## JHOGUE

> *shtbrd1 (5/8/2008)*The pier is for theunemployed, government cheese eaters, wanabee gang bangers, and little rubber people who don't shave yet. Pier fisherman are easily identifiable by their 5 dollar Walmart flip flops, 4 days growth of facial hair, a guy harvey shirt they found at goodwill, and the stench of stale Natural Light beer when they walk by. Save there lunch money for a boat? These losers, if by some remote chance they could afford a boat, couldn't afford to put gas in it.:hoppingmad
> 
> p.s. nothing wrong with Natural Light!




Hahahahaha so many dumb asses, didn't know they had internet in dumb ass villie!:sleeping


----------



## Travis Gill

One last thing, King Killa conviently forgot to mention how he taunted us to hit his boat. Remeber that ?


----------



## lingfisher1

Hey shtbrd you are way out of line.I can name 20 guys out there with college educations including myself.

You want to play a battle of wits or would you like to come meet me and just battle.Want to guess who will win


----------



## mpmorr

> *JHOGUE (5/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *mpmorr (5/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JHOGUE (5/8/2008)*just drop the shit already no one was trying to hit the boat they were trying to catch the fish out of it!!!!!!!:letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy you have no business talking on this forum anymore. You knew it was PFF'r. So go back to where you came from. Go away because I really am disgusted when a member of this forum downs this forum. I could give a little bit less about you than I do about.... Well there is little less I value anymore than your opinion or comments. Next time you post, save yourself the trouble and dont. It is dispicable when you down this forum. If it were not for your father, I would be filleting you right now, so go back to the tiny little hole you crawled out of and visit with other bottom dwellers like yourself. Feel free to check my history. Any asswipe that downs this forum gets the same treatment. I love this place and all you do is look down on it. Why dont you see that you are just lucky to be born into such a life rather than cast down on others. I will chalk your stupidity up to arrogance and youth. I suppose at some point in my life I pissed on something that did matter. If you dont like this forum go a freakin way.:banghead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't really no who you are, but the main reason i said that is because i was thinking to myself the rest of the day that king killa was going to post this thread and everybody on the forum was going to be sitting here all night every night dogging boat fisherman and pier fisherman..... i have no problem with this forum i've been a member for most of this forums life.....i just can't sit here and belive my eyes at some of the things people say like: Every kid on the pier is a rat and should join a gang, like lil' mafia kids.....there are guys on the pier that could out fish every boat fisherman alive...... who all has caught a 86.7 pounder off the pier not many (exept Derrick Wall) but yet if you fish on the pier all you do is walk around and act tough......ya flipping right i go out there every single morning and stare at that dam water till dark and do nothing else, hardly ever talk but yet i am called the complete scum of the gulf coast.....it's also great fun paying a stupid 245.00 a year to be part of the pier mafia why would i pay that kind of money to stand around!!!! so no i will not crawl into any hole, you would have to be insane to miss the last little bit of cobia season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



Then I highly recommend that you not start your post off with "I knew"in fact I do not cast doubt on your love for fishing, I do not cast doubt on your credibility. I despise anyone who cast a shadow on the PFF, right or wrong this forum is not likely to be to blame. You knew it would be explosive, as did the the original poster. I should never have posted on this thread but I do get very agitated whensomeone makes a reference to the quality of this forum. There are people who now post very little but still read and postoccasionally andstill consider themselves members because of thier longhistory. I do not consider myself one of those, I consider myself just lucky to be here.Hell I am just lucky to be alive, but I know a gift when I see it, and to cause this uproar is senseless. Someone like yourself who knows both end of the spectrum should be building bridges not cause dissent. Your opinion is both welcome and respected but your method of delivery is not. Is it that hard to look past the here and now and grow. I suppose it was for mea while back.


----------



## lingfisher1

And your name says it all.Isn't that the military term for a dumb piece of crap who doesn't know anything.


----------



## sailfish23

hey *shtbrd1, *wats ur name spose to mean..shit bird 1 or some dumb shit like that???<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage><DIV class=Quote></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fisheye48

mpmorr....remember...never argue with an ignorant person becasue they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


----------



## JLMass

hey ya i just started working at the pier lucky for me this happened on my day off so i was not there but i would like to add that you should of beached your boat and brought your fish up to the pier


----------



## David_H

> *ScullsMcNasty (5/8/2008)*for some reason it wont let me quote you David H but ill just toss this out there.. im not really involved in this but i cant bite my tongue when dumb people talk..
> 
> 
> 
> so lets get this straight... its ok for an experienced cobe fisherman to launch a lead weight with a hook attached to it at someone bc they "know" theyre not gonna hit em.. what a crock of shit! im a damn good shot with a deer rifle. in fact ill put em in the 10 ring all day from over 100. would you be ok with me shooting "near" you so you would learn your lesson if you did something to piss me off. i can guarantee i wont hit you.... from now on think before you open your mouth




Where did I say that it was ok for anyone to launch a lead weight at anyone. Go back and *READ* all 3 of my previous posts and you will not find me condoning anyone casting a jig near the boat, in fact you may see me referring to it as a "childish display". You obviously weren't there and if you would have read my posts throughly you would have noticed that there were only a few forceful casts made in the vicinity of the boat and those were made in a futile attempt to snag the scales after they had gone overboard. 



If you actually believe that you can guarantee that you wouldn't hit something you weren't aiming at with your deer rifle than your not the marksman you think you are. You simply haven't shoot enough to miss or something beyond your control happens and the result you expected didn't happen. 



From now on read carefully and think before you reply to someone and call them dumb and go off dispensing advice of when to open his mouth. When I was your age you were still shitting in diapers, what have you done in your lifetime that justifies you trying to give advice to me?


----------



## lingfisher1

David H I agree with you.My 8 year old son killed a deer with a 97 yard shor this yr and it was the 1st time he was in a stand.He has target shooted with us and can do it at 200 yds,1 in group so I hope that other fellow wasn't bragging.What do you think


----------



## lingfisher1

and I slso agree with you that that fellow doesn't know his butt from a hole in the ground


----------



## fla_scout

Let's get this thing into perspective. A guy calls the pier (how did he know the number out in the gulf)? He get's told to bring the fish up for weight. Why didn't the pier owners or operators tellthe pier fishermenhe was coming up? Just my opinion but both the pier operator and the boat operator were stupid. If the boat operator knew the number to the pier then he knew this was a no-no. And the pier operator knew this was a no-no. So they are both to blame but did they throw the leads at the pier operator...NO. It's not cool to try and intentionally hurt someone, so were the pier guys wrong? Yes. Everyone from the boat operator to the pier operator to the guys throwing the jigs were all wrong. If anyone can argue against this then please tell me. Everyone was wrong in this case in some degree or theother. Just an opinion from a frequent kayak fisherman.


----------



## King Killa

To: Ryan Davis....I was about to anchor approximately 40 yards east of the yellow pole, in a legal anchorage area, when I saw the cobia....In my original post, I stated that I often anchor there to grab a bite at the end of my fishing day...it is just too damn far to go allllll the way around and pull up to Hooters on the other side.

No....I did not inform the deputies that I anchored illegally *b/c I did not* (I also made the sure the lifegaurds had me cleared.......for any swimmer I did not see) *but I did tell Deputy Coad that I approached the pier, thus violating the lawful distance requirements, and that I could have chosen to not do that*...apparently that is a different jurisdiction, but as I have stated here already, I will pay any ticket I am issued (even this late):usaflag.

Oh, one more thing, I am surprised to see this still going on.....I guess I'll look again in a couple of days.


----------



## Key Wester

FORthe BOATERS (notice i didnt call them fishermen" IF we could make you stopfishing for20 minutes...Ya.im wasteingYOURtime out there anchored up ..cause you have to wait for me! I bet you wouldnt like it, it would be kinda like driving your boat up to the pier. 

im pretty sure the pier guys werent told to "take a break" cause a boater is gonna be in the way for a while. An if i paid to fish im gonna keep fishing ...very close to you!

Inconsiderate asshole! and then your gonna boast about your lack of consideration ..online?

An all u haters ofthepier, yall er just jealouse cause ya cant fish.


----------



## Brad King

> *VS200B (5/8/2008)*sure thing Mike...
> 
> OOH, BY THE WAY... MY OFFER STILL STANDS FOR THE FIRST ANNUAL PFF (UNOFFICIAL) "TAKE A BOAT FISHERMAN, PIER FISHING" DAY!!!


Dude I will take you up on that offer!!! It's been probably 14 years since I've stepped foot on a pier. Never on the new one. I think it would be a hoot. Caught my first King off the old pier.


----------



## konz

Wow this whole thread has taught me10 important things. They are as follows

1. The mafia is in full swing on the pier. ( I bet it gets hot in those velvet jump suites)

2. Bill is an awesome shot with a hand gun

3. Bag o' douche is a damn funny term!!

4. People that pier fish often, develop a type of jedi mind power and can control where their jig lands. 

5. 15 year old kids are the most hard core mother f***ers around!

6. I need to invest in some more silver gotchas

7. Hogwild is the name of a boat and not the title of my ex girlfriends recently released secret lesbian sex tape

8. It's a scientific fact that when a boat is near.....it prevents somebody from being able to pee

9. Natty light lingers on people like old spice

10. I need to work out and buy a bass reel so that i can fish on the T

****the above is all in jest****

Everybody was at fault in this situation....that's obvious. If somebody was actually trying to hit a guys boat....well that is grounds for an ass beating. It's pretty simple really.


----------



## shtbrd1

Dearsailfish23, lingfisher1, and Jhogue....I'm sorry. I was out of line.

*NOT!!!*

Sailfish23...learn how to usespell check buddy.

lingfisher1...the fact that you get so worked up over this incident and some words on this forum shows your true intelligence. It is your mentality that has given pier fisherman a bad rep. Congrats on your college education. Welcome to the club.:letsdrink Did you say "come meet me and battle?" Isn't that what break dancers use to do..."battle?" I might take you up on it. I will bring my cardboard dancefloor out to the end of the pier and we can "battle." Queer!

Jhogue...they do have internet in 'dumb ass ville'. It looks like your last post was at 11:00 p.m. last night. I didn't know the public library was open that late. Maybe if you weren't a career pier rat, you could sit at your cush job like mine, and get paid to watch you GROMSfight over who came to close to the pier today.:reallycrying

Keep it going guys...this is pure entertainment!


----------



## David_H

> *VS200B (5/9/2008)*that is definatly the funniest thing i have EVER read on this forum!!!!!!!!!




I don't care who you are, thats some funny stuff.


----------



## fla_scout

OK between Konz and shtbrd1 posts my employees are wondering if I'm in my office drinking! That is some funny shit right there. Konz you get a thumbs up on #8. That was truely great reading guys. Hell I didn't even know there was a public library.


----------



## Redfish

Konz 

That's some Funny Stuff there, I wasn't going to post on this subject bc of all the Bs flying but after reading your post I just Had to, Thanks for the Laugh:clap:clap:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## 401 Cay

hahaha.. Konz... YOU my friend are the shit! Your post made all the other ridiculous shit worth reading! Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## reelthrill

With 35 years of cobia fishing experience from both a boat and off the pier, here is my take on the situation: I understand thouroughly how aggrevating it is for pier fishermen to have a boat approach within casting distance of the pier, but as Patman stated, this was not the situation. From what I understand, this guy had permission from pier management to pull next to the pier and have his cobia weighed. I would have never done this, (or at least would have pulled up on the west side), but he did have verbal permission.Even though the pier gave him permission, there is still the legal aspect of pulling up to the pier as VS200B stated. I know how accurate most avid pier fishermen are and believe me from that range, they could have wrecked havoc on any portion of that boat or person in it for that matter but that still does not give them the right to throw at or near the boat. If you accidentally injure a person on board then you would be in a lawsuit that you could not win. When I am cobia fishing from a boat I stay as far from the pier as possible because that is the legal and ethical thing to do. If you are dumb enough to troll within casting distance of the pier, (which this guy obviously did not do), then expect someone on the pier to throw over your lines. This was a "touchy" situation and I can see both sides, but I don't understand boats that fish within casting distance of the pier, (when they have 80 miles of beach front to fish), and at the same time would have no sympathy for a pier fisherman that was sued for injuring a boat passenger with his ling jig. If you don't think ling jigs can be dangerous, ask Roddy Pate. He was hit in the head with one a very long time ago and spent quite a few days in the hospital. He was lucky to have made it!


----------



## true-king

> *seacapt (5/7/2008)* I'm guessing that thisis going to be a very long thread.


Good call


----------



## croakerchoker

why dont we pier guys, boat guys and surf guys to go buy a bunch of water balloon launchers and pick a day to have the biggestmaratime water balloon fight ever. then meet up and drink beer and hug it out. just an idea, sounds like fun.


----------



## konz

you can't hug pier rats.......they smell like naty ice......read my 10 things learned thread

just kidding pier guys.......hey i'm a pier guy too......just on the short pier.

do you think that's anything like the short bus?


----------



## jimmyjams4110

Konz,

Your 10 things learned from this situation was classic! I hope I don't get fired... Boss came in to see what the hell I was laughing about, had to do the patented menu/D to get this off my screen.


----------



## markw4321

Entire Thread needs to be deleted except for Konz's comments on what he learned.

WhatI learned is:

1.Kingkillashould have stayed away from the pier with his boat. In the excitement of the moment however with his first cobia (a good fish at that),I can understand why he did approach the pier.In retrospect, he probably won't do it again.

2.Some of the pier rat and boater replies in this threadreflect very poorly on both groups. Hopefully, all will grow out of it asthey mature, or if they are already in adult hoodthey will change their attitudes.

3.Fishing is a sport (commercials excluded), it is not life or death. Catching or not catching the biggest or most cobia will not make you a man. Have fun and treat others on the water and on the pierasyou would like you and your own family tobe treated.

just kidding - screw all ya'll - I will run you down and or knock you down to get to the best fishing spot or catch the big one.

Mark W out and bored with this thread


----------



## ironman172

> *konz (5/9/2008)*Wow this whole thread has taught me10 important things. They are as follows
> 
> 1. The mafia is in full swing on the pier. ( I bet it gets hot in those velvet jump suites)
> 
> 2. Bill is an awesome shot with a hand gun
> 
> 3. Bag o' douche is a damn funny term!!
> 
> 4. People that pier fish often, develop a type of jedi mind power and can control where their jig lands.
> 
> 5. 15 year old kids are the most hard core mother f***ers around!
> 
> 6. I need to invest in some more silver gotchas
> 
> 7. Hogwild is the name of a boat and not the title of my ex girlfriends recently released secret lesbian sex tape
> 
> 8. It's a scientific fact that when a boat is near.....it prevents somebody from being able to pee
> 
> 9. Natty light lingers on people like old spice
> 
> 10. I need to work out and buy a bass reel so that i can fish on the T
> 
> ****the above is all in jest****
> 
> Everybody was at fault in this situation....that's obvious. If somebody was actually trying to hit a guys boat....well that is grounds for an ass beating. It's pretty simple really.




Man I wish I didn't make this list!!! Sorry to the forum for being part of this....:doh



Konz,I will have a pic of your twin when I come down next week....been to lazy to get it scaned for my computer


----------



## konz

Nah man it's all in jest. Hell I could use a little work on my grouping. Went out shooting with a friend and did okay. I'm dead on with the 45 and 38 that I shot......I was okay with the 380 and 40.

Give me a shot gun and I'm surgical........lmao


----------



## PaleRed

That was a long read, took up the last part of the day at work though.

I'm really tempted to stir the pot again.....I won't though.


----------



## JoeZ

> *konz (5/9/2008)*hey i'm a pier guy too......just on the short pier.


You fish the short pier!!! Ha. They need a t-shirt with that on it. Too bad only like 10 people would get it.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *David_H (5/8/2008)*Like I said earlier, no jigs were thrown at the boat. Yes some were thrown around or near the boat in a childish display of displeasure. The boat was in close enough, to where it would have been impossible for a 12 year old tourist from Kansas with a Shakespeare combo he had just bought from WalMart an hour before to miss it if wanted to hit the boat. Not a single jig hit the boat period end of discussion.
> 
> .


in your own words you said "no jigs were thrown at the boat, yet some were thrown around or near it"... wow i must have misunderstood you cause i thought hat when you throw around or near something, youre throwing at it.. but yall pier fishermen have those magical powers to throw "near" something without actually throwing at it.. youre even more of a moron than i initially thought. 

as far as my shooting skills are concerned.. i was just trying to point out that no one can control a projectile enough to have someone else be comfortable having it launched/shot at them. and i guarantee that if i saw a cobe from the pier and i had my rifle i could put one between her eyes. but im sure you wouldnt want me popping shots at you to teach you a lesson, just as i wouldnt want you tossing a jig at me to teach me to stay away from the pier with my boat..not acceptable no matter how "perfect"your aim is with a jig.

PSBTW Konz, you have now graduated to tops on my list of funniest people i have ever met, even though i have never met you

PS david h youre a moron, once again, in case you forgot.. and despite my age(25) i can assure you i havent shit in a diaper in many years.. but i make fun of people as dumb as you on a daily basis


----------



## SouthernAngler

> *konz (5/9/2008)*Wow this whole thread has taught me10 important things. They are as follows
> 
> 1. The mafia is in full swing on the pier. ( I bet it gets hot in those velvet jump suites)
> 
> 2. Bill is an awesome shot with a hand gun
> 
> 3. Bag o' douche is a damn funny term!!
> 
> 4. People that pier fish often, develop a type of jedi mind power and can control where their jig lands.
> 
> 5. 15 year old kids are the most hard core mother f***ers around!
> 
> 6. I need to invest in some more silver gotchas
> 
> 7. Hogwild is the name of a boat and not the title of my ex girlfriends recently released secret lesbian sex tape
> 
> 8. It's a scientific fact that when a boat is near.....it prevents somebody from being able to pee
> 
> 9. Natty light lingers on people like old spice
> 
> 10. I need to work out and buy a bass reel so that i can fish on the T
> 
> ****the above is all in jest****
> 
> Everybody was at fault in this situation....that's obvious. If somebody was actually trying to hit a guys boat....well that is grounds for an ass beating. It's pretty simple really.


*I did not want to reply on this foolish thread but that sums up the wholethread. Ialso want to add that it is one of the funniest damnpost I have read on the forum besides the 15 year old kids spouting off at the mouth like they are invincible. Nice fish and welcome to the forum!*


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Geesh, 6 pages...... opcorn


----------



## hebegb

as a former...thankfully...pier fisherman





I will fish from a boat or not at all.



Ya'll are some of the rudest, crudest and most immature people I have ever come across...from the beginning with some midget phillipino tard (4 years ago) til now...SSDD



yeah yeah, we get it ....you own the pier everyone else is a **** :looser



this is NOT aimed at 80% of the folks out there...and you can separate yourselves into categories....


----------



## Key Wester

what a bunch of dildos! stay the hell away from the pier unless its an a emergency....duh and no you cant fish as well as those guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Downtime2

Yep...a bunch of 14-18 year old kids are gonna teach me alot about fishing. Yessir, you right. See em' all the time out there showing people how to wire a bill, pull a big grouper loose, catching 40+ pound dolphin. Yep, I stand corrected. They are GODS!!! Just ask em'.....


----------



## Key Wester

yur talkin about a team sport, sport. I repeat they are better anglers


----------



## Downtime2

A team sport? Yes. That is where "better" anglers wind up. Just because you can cast a damn spinning rod it supposedly makes you a better angler? Bullshit. Where is the knowledge? Tell me, oh great ones, how do you constantly produce big fish? Popping off and saying they are all that and a bottle of Maalox, just don't cut it.


----------



## Downtime2

> *neckred? (5/10/2008)*yur talkin about a team sport, sport. I repeat they are better anglers


Define "better anglers"


----------



## 401 Cay

One thing that strikes me consistantly when people talk about cobia fishing the pier, is the competition between anglers out there. The whole first shot bullshit and pushing and shoving. When most people fish cobia on a boat.. it doesnt matter who catches the fish.. THE WHOLE BOAT CATCHES THE FISH! U dont have to call first shot in the tower.. someone throws.. someone drives, someone gaffs.. its teamwork. At the end of the day everyone goes home with a share of the fish. It is, after all, supposed to be fun, right? I think its insane that someone cant take their kid out to the pier.. walk to the end, and watch for fish like everyone else without being shoved, pushed out of the way etc. For that matter though.. I would just as soon that the group of rude, full contact pier fisherman stay on the pier, because I definately dont want to contend with their bullshit antics on a boat. I am sure the 80% of pier fisherman that are out there for fun are sick of it too.. As far as that crowd of young punks goes.. its a shame you took something like fishing and turned it into a venue to threaten people, talk shit and generally be a nuissance. You guys may as well leave the rods at home because you missed the whole point.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Wow, this whole thing makes me wonder why its so hard to get new blood into fishing or hunting for that matter. Antics as such fuels the anti's.....


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *Downtime2 (5/10/2008)*Yep...a bunch of 14-18 year old kids are gonna teach me alot about fishing. Yessir, you right. See em' all the time out there showing people how to wire a bill, pull a big grouper loose, catching 40+ pound dolphin. Yep, I stand corrected. They are GODS!!! Just ask em'.....






So I guess you know everything there is to know about fishing...There are fishermen in that age range who fish the pier that have done all those things and will show you if you don't believe it.



That statement and others like it are uncalled for, your trying to prove your better than people you don't even know and have never seen fish, maybe you need to stop and think about what your saying before you post.


----------



## Downtime2

No, dumbass.... This is a response to redneckersons claim all those 14-18 kids are the best anglers around. I dissagree. I KNOW I am not the best. I still try to learn something new everyday.


----------



## Downtime2

> *tmass (5/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtime2 (5/10/2008)*Yep...a bunch of 14-18 year old kids are gonna teach me alot about fishing. Yessir, you right. See em' all the time out there showing people how to wire a bill, pull a big grouper loose, catching 40+ pound dolphin. Yep, I stand corrected. They are GODS!!! Just ask em'.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess you know everything there is to know about fishing...There are fishermen in that age range who fish the pier that have done all those things and will show you if you don't believe it.
> 
> That statement and others like it are uncalled for, your trying to prove your better than people you don't even know and have never seen fish, maybe you need to stop and think about what your saying before you post.
Click to expand...

Oh, and it's only uncalled for because *gasp* it wasn't a pier fishing kid who said it.....


----------



## d45miller

:grouphug:grouphug:letsdrink:grouphug


----------



## FishingAddict

> *VS200B (5/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *401 Cay (5/10/2008)*One thing that strikes me consistantly when people talk about cobia fishing the pier, is the competition between anglers out there. The whole first shot bullshit and pushing and shoving. When most people fish cobia on a boat.. it doesnt matter who catches the fish.. THE WHOLE BOAT CATCHES THE FISH! U dont have to call first shot in the tower.. someone throws.. someone drives, someone gaffs.. its teamwork. At the end of the day everyone goes home with a share of the fish. It is, after all, supposed to be fun, right? I think its insane that someone cant take their kid out to the pier.. walk to the end, and watch for fish like everyone else without being shoved, pushed out of the way etc. For that matter though.. I would just as soon that the group of rude, full contact pier fisherman stay on the pier, because I definately dont want to contend with their bullshit antics on a boat. I am sure the 80% of pier fisherman that are out there for fun are sick of it too.. As far as that crowd of young punks goes.. its a shame you took something like fishing and turned it into a venue to threaten people, talk shit and generally be a nuissance. You guys may as well leave the rods at home because you missed the whole point.
> 
> 
> 
> are you joking????? i've been fishing out there for about 6 years.... usually 4-5 times a week and have never seen someone pushed out of the way!...
> 
> thiscrap is just like a good fish story... you see one little thing and thething blows up beyond proportion...
> 
> this is my last post on this thread because 90% of the people that posted don't have a clue what they are talking about.
> 
> good day!
Click to expand...



Wow,you must be on crack or something out there cause whenever i go on the pier people literally run over each other. All you pier rats (not everyone) but a lot of you think you own the pier. I dont even bother going to the pier anymore except for spanish like once a month cause of all the jerkoffs that think they can do whateverthey want cause they go to the pier a lot. I have seen people be PUSHED out of the way androds practically brokenso i dont know what your talking about that you haven't seen anyone pushed out of the way ever. All of you who think the pier is yours quit pissing in your pants and grow up.


----------



## Key Wester

buncha boat drivers!?????? ok, call me an elitist, but my definition of an angler... is some one who casts a rod to catch fish...but you go ahead. though,call yourself aaaaaa fisherman, or captain, or wireman etc. Ill take a mate who can get the job DONE!


----------



## Downtime2

I'm impressed. Shocked. I had no idea who I was dealing with. I'll take my place in back of the room with the rest of the rookies and pay attention to you self professed GODS of fishing. I never knew how clueless I was about how to fish. Thank you! Thank you oh great experts!!! To learn and kow it all before 21, why couldn't I be so blessed?!?!?


----------



## Downtime2

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_lblFullMessage>buncha boat drivers!?????? ok, call me an elitist, but my definition of an angler... is some one who casts a rod to catch fish...but you go ahead. though,call yourself aaaaaa fisherman, or captain, or wireman etc. Ill take a mate who can get the job DONE! 

According to this little feller, long as you can cast a spinning rod, you da' shits. Nothing else matters. Oh, and by the way, I have run a deck a many a day. Spare me that shit too.


----------



## Downtime2

Oh, far as age? 47 I paid my dues. Don't need little kids, (younger than mine) trying to tell me how friggin' special they are to fishing because they fish the pier. I got respect for those that earn it.


----------



## Downtime2

That is the attitude you and your little buddies emanate. So, yes, I will call ya'll out. This whole ordeal is over casting at a vessel. And I quote...and stand by it...

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl37_lblFullMessage>Guy went to the pier to weigh a fish. Called and got "permission". It was good enough for "Jerry", why not the rest of you? Granted, I'd weighed it elsewhere, too much trouble to pull in that close to an object bobbing around. But, I get tired of the "I am GOD...I fish on the pier!!" attitude. I got news for you, not that I would put myself in that position, but, you hit me or mine with a jig....I promise, you ain't walking home on your own power. Period. Ya'll spout alot of threats. You got the easy part done....running that mouth. Got anything else????Ya'll talk alot of shit. Be careful, they is always someone willing to put up rather than shut up.... 

I have read about how you are better anglers, you prowess with a rod, how ya'll will gang up on people, how you want to piss on people.... I get tired of it. It's all wolf calls to me, don't mean shit. Just words. Deeds go a hell of alot farther. I strive to do the best I can every day. I got where I am working at it, not "Daddys money". You honestly think because you can cast a rod good it makes you knowledgeable?


----------



## Downtime2

No, you have no patience from ignorance....


----------



## Downtime2

I'm done too. Ya'll just don't get it. Youth and stupidity, it'll pass.....


----------



## Key Wester

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_lblFullMessage>"No, dumbass.... This is a response to redneckersons claim all those 14-18 kids are the best anglers around. I dissagree. I KNOW I am not the best. I still try to learn something new everyday"??????????????????//

Im 53,.....







head </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl24_lblFullMessage></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Downtime2

53 and a dickhead? Cool!!


----------



## JHOGUE

Wait a second why were you going to get a beer anyways,I didn't think you could drink

and boat?:letsdrink


----------



## JHOGUE

And mister downtime any time you want to take me billfishing i can show you some things that are badass, not everyone on the pier is a compete dumbass i've been taught alot about billfishing by one of my friends in Costa rica so think before you call all of us no fish catching mother f 'ers


----------



## floridafisherman

> *Downtime2 (5/10/2008)*That is the attitude you and your little buddies emanate. So, yes, I will call ya'll out. This whole ordeal is over casting at a vessel. And I quote...and stand by it...
> 
> 
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl37_lblFullMessage>Guy went to the pier to weigh a fish. Called and got "permission". It was good enough for "Jerry", why not the rest of you? Granted, I'd weighed it elsewhere, too much trouble to pull in that close to an object bobbing around. But, I get tired of the "I am GOD...I fish on the pier!!" attitude. I got news for you, not that I would put myself in that position, but, you hit me or mine with a jig....I promise, you ain't walking home on your own power. Period. Ya'll spout alot of threats. You got the easy part done....running that mouth. Got anything else????Ya'll talk alot of shit. Be careful, they is always someone willing to put up rather than shut up....
> 
> 
> 
> I have read about how you are better anglers, you prowess with a rod, how ya'll will gang up on people, how you want to piss on people.... I get tired of it. It's all wolf calls to me, don't mean shit. Just words. Deeds go a hell of alot farther. I strive to do the best I can every day. I got where I am working at it, not "Daddys money". You honestly think because you can cast a rod good it makes you knowledgeable?




Keyboards should really come with a breath-alizer. Some of you fine fisherman need to climb out of your bottle. :letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2

> *JHOGUE (5/10/2008)*And mister downtime any time you want to take me billfishing i can show you some things that are badass, not everyone on the pier is a compete dumbass i've been taught alot about billfishing by one of my friends in Costa rica so think before you call all of us no fish catching mother f 'ers


This is what I was talking about "Daddys money"...

BTW...I'm sober...just bored...


----------



## SouthernAngler

This is absolutely rediculous. The post was about a cobia that was caught and a mistake that was made by both parties. But over the last 7 pages it has become a pissing contest between pier and boat anglers.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *VS200B (5/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *401 Cay (5/10/2008)*One thing that strikes me consistantly when people talk about cobia fishing the pier, is the competition between anglers out there. The whole first shot bullshit and pushing and shoving. When most people fish cobia on a boat.. it doesnt matter who catches the fish.. THE WHOLE BOAT CATCHES THE FISH! U dont have to call first shot in the tower.. someone throws.. someone drives, someone gaffs.. its teamwork. At the end of the day everyone goes home with a share of the fish. It is, after all, supposed to be fun, right? I think its insane that someone cant take their kid out to the pier.. walk to the end, and watch for fish like everyone else without being shoved, pushed out of the way etc. For that matter though.. I would just as soon that the group of rude, full contact pier fisherman stay on the pier, because I definately dont want to contend with their bullshit antics on a boat. I am sure the 80% of pier fisherman that are out there for fun are sick of it too.. As far as that crowd of young punks goes.. its a shame you took something like fishing and turned it into a venue to threaten people, talk shit and generally be a nuissance. You guys may as well leave the rods at home because you missed the whole point.
> 
> 
> 
> are you joking????? i've been fishing out there for about 6 years.... usually 4-5 times a week and have never seen someone pushed out of the way!...
> 
> thiscrap is just like a good fish story... you see one little thing and thething blows up beyond proportion...
> 
> this is my last post on this thread because 90% of the people that posted don't have a clue what they are talking about.
> 
> good day!
Click to expand...

hahahaha ive seen plenty of people ran over during cobia and king season.. lots of yelling and cussing at people that are just in the wrong place at the wrong time,,,, but also dont know the ins and outs of pier fishing.. but they still dont deserve to get treated like shit cuz theyre not natural pro pier fishermen(rats)

if a hurricane wouldnt mess up innocent peoples lives and destroy are economy even worse than it already is, id like to see the pier turned into a inshore reef


----------



## Sam Roberts

im a boater and im pier fisherman...you guys that say the pier is dangerous its not sense. the only thing ive seen wrong at the pier will be a little cursing. there are no fights pushing ect. i would hold a 100$ bill to say that your ppl that are saying bad things about the pier have put your children in more crude or danger in your own homes. the pensacola beach pier is right next to a sherriff station do you think somebody is going to get in to a fight or brawl ect on that pier i dont think so. and if they do and your the victom then that would be a damn good place to get asaulted. but this wont change your outlook on likeing boat fishing than pier fishing and thats fine. but when knock it and dont even give it a chance then maybe your being the royal idiot...:withstupid


----------



## Tyler Massey

> *Downtime2 (5/10/2008)*No, dumbass.... This is a response to redneckersons claim all those 14-18 kids are the best anglers around. I dissagree. I KNOW I am not the best. I still try to learn something new everyday.




Why did you need to go calling me a dumbass?? does it make you feel better about yourself?? callin people names over the internet is real cool you should be proud of that one...


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *tmass (5/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtime2 (5/10/2008)*No, dumbass.... This is a response to redneckersons claim all those 14-18 kids are the best anglers around. I dissagree. I KNOW I am not the best. I still try to learn something new everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you need to go calling me a dumbass?? does it make you feel better about yourself?? callin people names over the internet is real cool you should be proud of that one...
Click to expand...

tyler just remember it only takes money or own and use a boat...


----------



## JHOGUE

> *Downtime2 (5/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JHOGUE (5/10/2008)*And mister downtime any time you want to take me billfishing i can show you some things that are badass, not everyone on the pier is a compete dumbass i've been taught alot about billfishing by one of my friends in Costa rica so think before you call all of us no fish catching mother f 'ers
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was talking about "Daddys money"...
> 
> BTW...I'm sober...just bored...
Click to expand...





Dam your just the f-ing man no i've never been to costa rica never even caught a billfish:moon but i have sat back and watched people for many years , i guess you can't belive there might be somebody else in this world that is good at fishing to..... will you teach o' great one!:moon i really and turly can't name any thing my dad bought for me my bad ass truck umm no! well there is my three van staals nope i bought them all my custom rods....negitive all my tackle...no not im working to jobs to pay for my shit so shut your ass up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:looser


----------



## Dylan

Yall should drop it...FACT is they wouldnt of hit your boat because if they wanted to they could of...I think yall are pathetic messing with a bunch of kids..these kids put in more time and fish harder and better then any of you talking smack do...yall are just mad because youve been wasting gas money all year when these guys are consistently catching good fish off the pier..Yall need to GROW UP and stop putting these guys down calling them cocksuckers and crackheads..The fact is ive never seen anybody injured or boat hit with jigs from the pier..So why dont yall go to Walmart get some gotchas and STAY in the pass catching spanish away from us..


----------



## d45miller

:grouphug:grouphug:letsdrink:grouphug


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *Dylan (5/11/2008)*Yall should drop it...FACT is they wouldnt of hit your boat because if they wanted to they could of...I think yall are pathetic messing with a bunch of kids..these kids put in more time and fish harder and better then any of you talking smack do...yall are just mad because youve been wasting gas money all year when these guys are consistently catching good fish off the pier..Yall need to GROW UP and stop putting these guys down calling them cocksuckers and crackheads..The fact is ive never seen anybody injured or boat hit with jigs from the pier..So why dont yall go to Walmart get some gotchas and STAY in the pass catching spanish away from us..


they put in plenty of time cause they are kids with bad attitudes and no jobs.. maybe delivering pizza or slingin burgers a couple times a week to pay for the jigs they sling at boats(haha j/k) but i dont think ive ever called em cocksuckers... wait a min, maybe i did.lol i just think they should do a lil growin up and calm down. i remember goin to the pier wheni was lil and the guys fishing would hook fish and let me bring them in.. i wouldnt even think of bringin my kids to the pier now.. that place is T R A S H ! ! ! Pcola Pier Motto - - "catch the fish at all costs, even if it involves trampling elderly and infants, and if you get a chance sling a couple cuss words and cobe jigs"hahaha oke

oh in fact, doesnt outcast and GGBT sell gotchas... wow and your perfect pier might sell them too... in fact maybe me and a few of my friends might grab our gotchas and come to the T to do some spanish fishing later this weekend.. guaranteed no words, but kind ones, will come our way... but not because you dont want to give us hell just cuz i know you wont have the balls! we'll try not to cross your precious king lines but if we happen to, every other cast, sorry in advance:grouphug


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *ScullsMcNasty (5/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylan (5/11/2008)*Yall should drop it...FACT is they wouldnt of hit your boat because if they wanted to they could of...I think yall are pathetic messing with a bunch of kids..these kids put in more time and fish harder and better then any of you talking smack do...yall are just mad because youve been wasting gas money all year when these guys are consistently catching good fish off the pier..Yall need to GROW UP and stop putting these guys down calling them cocksuckers and crackheads..The fact is ive never seen anybody injured or boat hit with jigs from the pier..So why dont yall go to Walmart get some gotchas and STAY in the pass catching spanish away from us..
> 
> 
> 
> they put in plenty of time cause they are kids with bad attitudes and no jobs.. maybe delivering pizza or slingin burgers a couple times a week to pay for the jigs they sling at boats(haha j/k) but i dont think ive ever called em cocksuckers... wait a min, maybe i did.lol i just think they should do a lil growin up and calm down. i remember goin to the pier wheni was lil and the guys fishing would hook fish and let me bring them in.. i wouldnt even think of bringin my kids to the pier now.. that place is T R A S H ! ! ! Pcola Pier Motto - - "catch the fish at all costs, even if it involves trampling elderly and infants, and if you get a chance sling a couple cuss words and cobe jigs"hahaha oke
> 
> oh in fact, doesnt outcast and GGBT sell gotchas... wow and your perfect pier might sell them too... in fact maybe me and a few of my friends might grab our gotchas and come to the T to do some spanish fishing later this weekend.. guaranteed no words, but kind ones, will come our way... but not because you dont want to give us hell just cuz i know you wont have the balls! we'll try not to cross your precious king lines but if we happen to, every other cast, sorry in advance:grouphug
Click to expand...

they wont say anything they will just cut your line...thank you come again.


----------



## Clay-Doh

I don't get involved in this stuff but damn, some of these stupid comments. *Non of this stuff is directed to pier fisherman. It is directed to the complete asswipes who did, or condone, casting a jig at, or "warning" shots with the jig "around" the boat. And not cuz your pier fishers, I got the same to say if it was another boat that would do this.*

Number one Luke Crooke. You say everybody got so and sos back on that pier? Let me tell you somethin, and this is all hypothetical of course.

If someone throws somethin dangerous at my boat, and I go to confront that person (confront means stomp a mudhole in him, break his back, dislocate his shoulder, and piss down his throat. Not every fights like your lil school yard fights, some fight for keeps), and a bunch of other people run up to save his ass, cuz like you say..you all got each others back....well there is one impotant thing your little mind should remember....

_*I or anybody else in that situation may have 16 of my damn friends with me too to have my back, every last one of em a hollow point with one ridin dirty in the chamber, and 15 more in the clip. In case after the first one of you dumb asses that comes runnin with a raised fistto do me great bodily harm drops the rest dont get the picture, then maybe after another 15 you will.*_

You gotta remember, you make a person feel threatened, with a whole bunch of you tuff asses suroundin him, thats when people rely on *there *friends.

So you start talkin about a pier full of hoodlums that all got each others back, you may need a lil educatin. All hypothetical of course. I have seen that bad ass ganster talk plenty, and I have seen people bunch together, thinkin there hardcore and will kick anybodys ass. Then I seen them scatter like bitches when JUST ONE of emgets ther skull split open to the white meat, and a big spreading pool of sticky blood,and the rest realize that it was a cool thing to talk about being harcore, but when ones half dead, its kinda scary, and you just wanna get outta there quick, and maybe the ganster wanna be life aint the life for you?

*And anybody on the pier or anywhere else, If I EVER for WHATEVER reason, out of gas, drifted, emergency, or to weigh a fricken cobia, get closer than you think I should to your pier, if you lob ANYTHING at me, or even near me purposly, you will not be safe, on the pier, or with as many friends as you want. If you put me in harms way, I will personally f**k your world up.*

Yes, it would of been smarter and more considerate for the dude not to pull up to the pier. So report him or whatever, but that does not excuse lobbing jigs near him, nor any jackasses condoning it. And David H, you did try and downplay there "childish display". Skulls Mcnasty said it perfect, hes a good shot, any problems with him lobbing gunshots a few yards away from sombody who irritated him? Wouldn't it just be "childish displays"?

And I have been on the pier, and there WERE some asses trying to lob jigs as far as they could at boats. Maybe the boats were wrong, and too close, I don't know what the distance is, but that is *NO EXCUSE* for that. That is as ignorant as me lobbing glass bottles out my rear truck window to a cars winshield that I felt was following "too close".

And I am surethat the dudesaccount was tru, because tmass already admitted thatthe dudetried to pay him $150 to tell him who lobbed the jigs.

To all of you who condone it, and all of you getting on here getting all riled up with your "come out the end and see, we a bunch a bad asses" shit talk,what a bunch of bitch ass ass wipes. Your spineless little punks. If we were in the joint I would make you do my laundry, wear your ass out and pass you around to all my friends, and then probably trade you off for a carton of Kools on the yard. You aint hard.

And before you start, yeah you all *are* better fisherman than me, cuz I can't catch shit, even though thatsgot nothin to do with lobbinlead at a person. Bitches.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

So is it bloods or crypts on the pier?


----------



## Sam Roberts

whoooa claydoh hahaha hell na. "youtry and playhard but you know you dont wantno murder charge."


----------



## 1923

This spring I took a father and son cobia fishing. on one pass down the second bar as I approached the pier I was warned to give it a wide birth, for it was the domain of a great fisherman who could hit my boat at a range of not one , not two , but a range of three hundred yards. As it turns out I had taken aboard my boat one of the followers of this Robin Hood of the Pier, the undisputed champion of Sherwood Forest. Even with one of their own on board it was not safe for me to venture too close lest I fall in the crosshairs of thecobia rod of the Great One. I was told that chunking jigs at boaters was great sport for the Pier fishermen . If I am not mistaken this person has posted on this issue.

To protect my family from retaliation no names will be mentioned, but I will remind all boaters that there is no safe passage near the Pier.No quarter given , non taken..


----------



## JoeZ

> *1923 (5/12/2008)*This spring I took a father and son cobia fishing. on one pass down the second bar as I approached the pier I was warned to give it a wide birth, for it was the domain of a great fisherman who could hit my boat at a range of not one , not two , but a range of three hundred yards. As it turns out I had taken aboard my boat one of the followers of this Robin Hood of the Pier, the undisputed champion of Sherwood Forest. Even with one of their own on board it was not safe for me to venture too close lest I fall in the crosshairs of thecobia rod of the Great One. I was told that chunking jigs at boaters was great sport for the Pier fishermen . If I am not mistaken this person has posted on this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> To protect my family from retaliation no names will be mentioned, but I will remind all boaters that there is no safe passage near the Pier.No quarter given , non taken..




Yaaar! Avast and all that other stuff.


----------



## AUBuilder

> *JoeZ (5/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *1923 (5/12/2008)*
> To protect my family from retaliation no names will be mentioned, but I will remind all boaters that there is no safe passage near the Pier.No quarter given , non taken..
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaar! Avast and all that other stuff.
Click to expand...

Parley!!


----------



## David_H

> *1923 (5/12/2008)*.......as I approached the pier I was warned to give it a wide birth, for it was the domain of a great fisherman who could hit my boat at a range of not one , not two , but a range of three hundred yards.




You bought into that BS. There are only a hand full of people who happen to have the skill set and equipment capable of accomplishing such a feat. I have been to most all of the piers from Panama City to Corpus Cristi and I have yet to see anyone who possesses both. There was one little Vietnamese guy in Texas, that had a carbon fiber surf rod that was literally almost three times his height, that was pushing 200 yards casting 6-8 ounces of lead and a big hunk of cut bait. I would say that 150 would be about the limit for a cobia jig launched from a 8-10 foot spinning rod. Three hundred yards I believe is the distance a boat must be from a pier, if it isn't at least it is a courteous distance.


----------



## 401 Cay

> *Clay-Doh (5/12/2008)*
> 
> If we were in the joint I would make you do my laundry, wear your ass out and pass you around to all my friends, and then probably trade you off for a carton of Kools on the yard. You aint hard.


Besides common sense, Clay-Doh's reason to not throw lead is at the top! Hahahaha.. Clay.. that quote is some funny shit!


----------



## Travis Gill

Hey clay, I'm willing to bet plenty of people on the pier are packing as well.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Like I give a shit. And I never said I carry, that was all hypothetical. But that bitch ass mentality "we bad, come to the end of the pier and see, we got each others back" is eventually gonna get one hurt. 

Lob lead at me, and packin or not, Like I said, I WILL f**k someones world up. 

If someone on a pier, boat, or shore wants to commit a felonius assault (check the definition of that, it becomes felonius if any object other than a fist or body part is used in the assault), and if itdid hypothetically lead to the next level, and a possible gun battle,then that is there choice when they made the dumb ass desision to commit the assault in the first place.

I'll be damned if I would back down from someone trying to assault me, regardless of how outnumbered, outgunned, or whatever the odds. And yall aint together every minut of the day, anybody can get got, and yes, including me. If I'm assaulted, I'll take that chance. Will evrybody on the peir take that chance riskin there well being because someone came too close to "there" pier? I'll DAMN sure take it if someone attempts an assault on me.

And alum maverick...you so sure about that? You never know who you might be talkin to on this forum, or on a boat, or the pier for that matter,there background, what there capable of, what they have done in the past, or would not hesitate to do again.


----------



## sailfish23

opcorn


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Clay-Doh (5/12/2008)*Like I give a shit. And I never said I carry, that was all hypothetical. But that bitch ass mentality "we bad, come to the end of the pier and see, we got each others back" is eventually gonna get one hurt.
> 
> Lob lead at me, and packin or not, Like I said, I WILL f**k someones world up.
> 
> If someone on a pier, boat, or shore wants to commit a felonius assault (check the definition of that, it becomes felonius if any object other than a fist or body part is used in the assault), and if itdid hypothetically lead to the next level, and a possible gun battle,then that is there choice when they made the dumb ass desision to commit the assault in the first place.
> 
> I'll be damned if I would back down from someone trying to assault me, regardless of how outnumbered, outgunned, or whatever the odds. And yall aint together every minut of the day, anybody can get got, and yes, including me. If I'm assaulted, I'll take that chance. Will evrybody on the peir take that chance riskin there well being because someone came too close to "there" pier? I'll DAMN sure take it if someone attempts an assault on me.
> 
> And alum maverick...you so sure about that? You never know who you might be talkin to on this forum, or on a boat, or the pier for that matter,there background, what there capable of, what they have done in the past, or would not hesitate to do again.


so why are you saying what your saying??? is running your mouth about coming to the pier and doing something just fueling the fire or in some strange way extinguishing it??


----------



## Dylan

> *ScullsMcNasty (5/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylan (5/11/2008)*Yall should drop it...FACT is they wouldnt of hit your boat because if they wanted to they could of...I think yall are pathetic messing with a bunch of kids..these kids put in more time and fish harder and better then any of you talking smack do...yall are just mad because youve been wasting gas money all year when these guys are consistently catching good fish off the pier..Yall need to GROW UP and stop putting these guys down calling them cocksuckers and crackheads..The fact is ive never seen anybody injured or boat hit with jigs from the pier..So why dont yall go to Walmart get some gotchas and STAY in the pass catching spanish away from us..
> 
> 
> 
> they put in plenty of time cause they are kids with bad attitudes and no jobs.. maybe delivering pizza or slingin burgers a couple times a week to pay for the jigs they sling at boats(haha j/k) but i dont think ive ever called em cocksuckers... wait a min, maybe i did.lol i just think they should do a lil growin up and calm down. i remember goin to the pier wheni was lil and the guys fishing would hook fish and let me bring them in.. i wouldnt even think of bringin my kids to the pier now.. that place is T R A S H ! ! ! Pcola Pier Motto - - "catch the fish at all costs, even if it involves trampling elderly and infants, and if you get a chance sling a couple cuss words and cobe jigs"hahaha oke
> 
> oh in fact, doesnt outcast and GGBT sell gotchas... wow and your perfect pier might sell them too... in fact maybe me and a few of my friends might grab our gotchas and come to the T to do some spanish fishing later this weekend.. guaranteed no words, but kind ones, will come our way... but not because you dont want to give us hell just cuz i know you wont have the balls! we'll try not to cross your precious king lines but if we happen to, every other cast, sorry in advance:grouphug
Click to expand...

Yeah i wont be out there Memorial weekend so i wont see you and your gotchas....Be sure to keep your tent andflags out of casting range ...If you can accomplish half of what these guys(Jermey,Travis,Tyler,Sam) idbe impressed.....i dont have to worry about you making it to the end..you wont get past Fook in the gautlet catching hardtails..On another note JoeZ it was nice to meet you awhile back at the Ling Seminar at Flounders..You are a very nice dude and some of these idiots could learn from you..


----------



## Clay-Doh

Why I am saying what I am saying alum maverick, is NOT to fuel the fire. I do not intend to purposely come near the peir, or bait anyone into a confrontation. I take life and death way to serious to cause more drama and danger intentionaly.

I am merely warning ANYBODY who does commit those actions, or condones them, that it aint always fun and games depending on what individual you may choose to launch an assault on over coming to close to the precios pier.

And I hope it will be taken as a warning, that if by chance, somehow, some day, I ever do, everybody now knows what will transpire if I am assaulted. 

Its all funny till someones gets there ass tore up. Not everyone considers assault a laughing matter.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *Dylan (5/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ScullsMcNasty (5/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylan (5/11/2008)*Yall should drop it...FACT is they wouldnt of hit your boat because if they wanted to they could of...I think yall are pathetic messing with a bunch of kids..these kids put in more time and fish harder and better then any of you talking smack do...yall are just mad because youve been wasting gas money all year when these guys are consistently catching good fish off the pier..Yall need to GROW UP and stop putting these guys down calling them cocksuckers and crackheads..The fact is ive never seen anybody injured or boat hit with jigs from the pier..So why dont yall go to Walmart get some gotchas and STAY in the pass catching spanish away from us..
> 
> 
> 
> they put in plenty of time cause they are kids with bad attitudes and no jobs.. maybe delivering pizza or slingin burgers a couple times a week to pay for the jigs they sling at boats(haha j/k) but i dont think ive ever called em cocksuckers... wait a min, maybe i did.lol i just think they should do a lil growin up and calm down. i remember goin to the pier wheni was lil and the guys fishing would hook fish and let me bring them in.. i wouldnt even think of bringin my kids to the pier now.. that place is T R A S H ! ! ! Pcola Pier Motto - - "catch the fish at all costs, even if it involves trampling elderly and infants, and if you get a chance sling a couple cuss words and cobe jigs"hahaha oke
> 
> oh in fact, doesnt outcast and GGBT sell gotchas... wow and your perfect pier might sell them too... in fact maybe me and a few of my friends might grab our gotchas and come to the T to do some spanish fishing later this weekend.. guaranteed no words, but kind ones, will come our way... but not because you dont want to give us hell just cuz i know you wont have the balls! we'll try not to cross your precious king lines but if we happen to, every other cast, sorry in advance:grouphug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i wont be out there Memorial weekend so i wont see you and your gotchas....Be sure to keep your tent andflags out of casting range ...If you can accomplish half of what these guys(Jermey,Travis,Tyler,Sam) idbe impressed.....i dont have to worry about you making it to the end..you wont get past Fook in the gautlet catching hardtails..On another note JoeZ it was nice to meet you awhile back at the Ling Seminar at Flounders..You are a very nice dude and some of these idiots could learn from you..
Click to expand...

hahaha wow, i guarantee ive hooked up with more girls than youve got rejected by! ask around, my name is Ryan Scully... hell your girlfriend might even know who i amoke but i see how fuckin stupid you pier guys are! you cant come up with a good come back when i threaten your personal point of pride(aka the pier)so you talk about someones sexuality. what a fuckin kook! speakin of ****, why dont you defend your boyfriend Alum Maverick some more. i didnt mean to upset your butt buddy so settle down before your vagina gets moist.. 

YAY! Team Alum Maverick!!! nice aluminum boat! when yall arent fishin the pier do you strap a step ladder to it to catch some cobes! hahaha what a couple of dick mouths!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

oh and i made it out past FOOK and KOOK and the rest of yall cum stomachs today.. just figured id walk out to the end and see how the "great ones" were doing.. not so good.... maybe you recognized me

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Key Wester

"

"hahaha wow, i guarantee ive hooked up with more girls than youve got rejected by! ask around, my name is Ryan Scully... hell your girlfriend might even know who i am







but i see how fuckin stupid you pier guys are! you cant come up with a good come back when i threaten your personal point of pride(aka the pier)so you talk about someones sexuality. what a fuckin kook! speakin of ****, why dont you defend your boyfriend Alum Maverick some more. i didnt mean to upset your butt buddy so settle down before your vagina gets moist.. 

YAY! Team Alum Maverick!!! nice aluminum boat! when yall arent fishin the pier do you strap a step ladder to it to catch some cobes! hahaha what a couple of dick mouths!! "

This obviosly high class individual has the nerve to diss pier rats????


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblPostSignature>...........................................


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *neckred? (5/12/2008)*"
> 
> "hahaha wow, i guarantee ive hooked up with more girls than youve got rejected by! ask around, my name is Ryan Scully... hell your girlfriend might even know who i am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i see how fuckin stupid you pier guys are! you cant come up with a good come back when i threaten your personal point of pride(aka the pier)so you talk about someones sexuality. what a fuckin kook! speakin of ****, why dont you defend your boyfriend Alum Maverick some more. i didnt mean to upset your butt buddy so settle down before your vagina gets moist..
> 
> YAY! Team Alum Maverick!!! nice aluminum boat! when yall arent fishin the pier do you strap a step ladder to it to catch some cobes! hahaha what a couple of dick mouths!! "
> 
> This obviosly high class individual has the nerve to diss pier rats????
> 
> 
> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblPostSignature>...........................................


nice name! you could have made up a better name than that... possibly AssClown or ShallowThroat. why dont you stay out of this pissing match b4 i make u look even uglier than your wife, aka your cousin! bahahahaha


----------



## floridafisherman

> *ScullsMcNasty (5/12/2008)*oh and i made it out past FOOK and KOOK and the rest of yall cum stomachs today.. just figured id walk out to the end and see how the "great ones" were doing.. not so good.... maybe you recognized me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahaha




Wow, you're hot!!! Who's that faggotty boy next you?:shedevil


----------



## Nat

Listen Up, them pier fishermen get frustrated as Memorial day approaches on Pensacola Beach

they have to fish in a KY jelly slick for a week


----------



## SouthernAngler

yall crack me up. this is the funniest serious thread that I have read. Scully, when you get done hanging out with your sister tell her to give me a call...JK man dont take it seriously.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *floridafisherman (5/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ScullsMcNasty (5/12/2008)*oh and i made it out past FOOK and KOOK and the rest of yall cum stomachs today.. just figured id walk out to the end and see how the "great ones" were doing.. not so good.... maybe you recognized me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're hot!!! Who's that faggotty boy next you?:shedevil
Click to expand...

atleast you can make up something half way creative!not too bright but fairly easy.. the rest of your pierratpeers have less brains than they have balls. but you should prolly put some saran wrap on your keyboard so you dont ruin it when you spunk all over it meat beatin over my girls..


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

ok ive been told to clean it up a lil so im gonna just go out and have a good time tonight and leave this thread alone.. ive put out my views and they were clear and correct so have fun burnin up your tiny brains thinkin up more come backs. ill leave it alone till tomorrow. maybe yall should PM each other so yall can combine your ideas to make something somewhat funny cuz this thread isnt even about jig chunkin anymore..


----------



## Sam Roberts

do you even have a boat...?


----------



## GMan

Ok kids stick to myspace, fishing forum duh. This some funny stuff though... Lets us all realise the mentality of the boys on the peir. :baby


----------



## Baitcaster

> *ScullsMcNasty (5/12/2008)*ok ive been told to clean it up a lil so im gonna just go out and have a good time tonight and leave this thread alone.. ive put out my views and they were clear and correct so have fun burnin up your tiny brains thinkin up more come backs. ill leave it alone till tomorrow. maybe yall should PM each other so yall can combine your ideas to make something somewhat funny cuz this thread isnt even about jig chunkin anymore..


Translation - Mom caught him posting pics of him and his sister before the incest hearings .


----------



## Sam Roberts

> *Baitcaster (5/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ScullsMcNasty (5/12/2008)*ok ive been told to clean it up a lil so im gonna just go out and have a good time tonight and leave this thread alone.. ive put out my views and they were clear and correct so have fun burnin up your tiny brains thinkin up more come backs. ill leave it alone till tomorrow. maybe yall should PM each other so yall can combine your ideas to make something somewhat funny cuz this thread isnt even about jig chunkin anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - Mom caught him posting pics of him and his sister before the incest hearings .
Click to expand...

hahaha hell yea. at least his parents werent incest or his sister would'nt come out that pretty.


----------



## GMan

> *Dylan (5/11/2008)*Yall should drop it...FACT is they wouldnt of hit your boat because if they wanted to they could of...I think yall are pathetic messing with a bunch of kids..these kids put in more time and fish harder and better then any of you talking smack do...yall are just mad because youve been wasting gas money all year when these guys are consistently catching good fish off the pier..Yall need to GROW UP and stop putting these guys down calling them cocksuckers and crackheads..The fact is ive never seen anybody injured or boat hit with jigs from the pier..So why dont yall go to Walmart get some gotchas and STAY in the pass catching spanish away from us..


I thought all those hard asses only came out this time of year(Cobia Season). Personally watching them run down the peir with there expesive rods just to throw a jig on a fish is not a challange. Freaking out the tourist and kids.Standing on top of each other trying to get that one ling to bite.*The Asianfolks have more class. Atleast they eat what they catch. So do I, Say something about that, I dare ya. I watched punks run them over and I stopped going. Dont make me go Lam Luong.*

I fished the peir, its ok. So I bought a boat, its ok. So I paid a fortune in diving, its better. SHooting a fish under the atmisphere now thats a sport.


----------



## Clay-Doh

I think I'll have to agree with ya Brandon. Shootin em is truly the best way to get a fish. Back to our caveman roots....thrust a sharp instrument into htere head..stab them in hte head with a knife if there still fightin...take em home and put them over the fire...family eats...and cave woman is happy with caveman for bringin meat home!!!:letsdrink


----------



## King Killa

ok, this has gone on long enough...i seriously wish i had not posted it, any of it....the pics, the story, all of it... i just checked back into the forum to read what the hell is going on in the world of Pcola fishing, *to find that this thread has not died yet*:sleeping...moderator, please remove it...thanks.


----------



## Clay-Doh

hey King Killa, I understand how you feel. But I think it is best left up, because some people showed there tru colors in what they consider appropriate behavior because of a percieved wrong.

Granted you may have been wrong pulling up to the pier, just as someone may be wrong tailgaiting me, or makin a smart ass remark at a bar, or stepping in line in front of me, or whatever. But I sure don't think that jusatifies me lobbing shots near them, and I would hope no one would condone my stupidity of taking it to that level if I did.

So tru colors have come out, and I am glad I have been able to read it, even if it does piss me off.


----------



## Baitcaster

I thought all those hard asses only came out this time of year(Cobia Season). Personally watching them run down the peir with there expesive rods just to throw a jig on a fish is not a challange. Freaking out the tourist and kids.Standing on top of each other trying to get that one ling to bite.*The Asianfolks have more class. Atleast they eat what they catch. So do I, Say something about that, I dare ya. I watched punks run them over and I stopped going. Dont make me go Lam Luong.*

I fished the peir, its ok. So I bought a boat, its ok. So I paid a fortune in diving, its better. SHooting a fish under the atmisphere now thats a sport.[/quote]



so does a rattlesnake, so what's your point ?

hey, you did dare me !


----------



## GMan

I know I dare. I was trying to keep the fires burnin. I thought the Lam Luong thing was funny.:moon

Cheers


----------



## Baitcaster

cheers ! :letsdrink


----------



## fishing with carl childers

wellsir, i hope everybody is all done with the opinion's on this, because really that's all they were was opinions. and it just goes to show you that in this society that we live in, we will always have animosityabout even the smallest thing. (like the weighing of a fish). i remember when there wasn't a pier. i'm sure everybody else does too! be thankful the pier is still standing, and share the dangfishing space. after all, we are brothers, fishing is our common bond, now let's go fishing.it's over!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

> *Baitcaster (5/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ScullsMcNasty (5/12/2008)*ok ive been told to clean it up a lil so im gonna just go out and have a good time tonight and leave this thread alone.. ive put out my views and they were clear and correct so have fun burnin up your tiny brains thinkin up more come backs. ill leave it alone till tomorrow. maybe yall should PM each other so yall can combine your ideas to make something somewhat funny cuz this thread isnt even about jig chunkin anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> Translation - Mom caught him posting pics of him and his sister before the incest hearings .
> 
> 
> 
> mm not actually, it was really from a concerned fellow forum member who doesnt want my posts deleted bc i have made a bunch of damn good points.. but once again, pier rats and thier tiny brains can think up nothing more but to question my(and now my families) sexuality.. it wasnt funny the first time and not funny this time.. but if ud ever like to meet up, id show you how gay i am by stickin my foot up your ass, or possibly your cobe rod.. and ill prove my non incestual behavior by bangin YOUR sister, as long as shes up to my level.. if shes fat or ugly, shes out as well..
> 
> but if youre up for it... ill most likely be laying out on the beach behind the dock tomorrow about noon.. if it was anything like today, me and a few friends will be with about 15 hot brunettes and blondes.. ill be the guy in green board shorts.. you wont be able to miss us.. you have some big mouths but lets see if you have ANY balls..
Click to expand...


----------



## Travis Gill

We'll be on the pier. We'll be the bunch of guys on the end staring at the water. You sure have a big mouth lets see if YOU have ANY balls.


----------



## Baitcaster

Ok, I give. Last thing I want is to be beat up by a young pup in green board shorts .


----------



## Bubba

Yeah and my dad can beat up your dad

Man this got to be some sort of record for the longest running topic. What was it originally about any way.


----------



## kingfish501

Well, first off...during cobia season, if you are going to break the law...approach from the WEST side of the pier...not the east-where fish come in from- side of the pier.BTW...the LAW is 300 feet from the pier....PERIOD.The LAW doesn/t say a word about being invited.Her e is a hint to all those boat fishermen who think they should shoot.Be sure to tell Bubba hello that you get to room with in prison.Ya see, Florida has this little law about using a gun committing a felony...pull it, 10 years, shoot it 20 years...automatic sentence.Watched a guy in PC on a boat pull a gun and point it.Too bad for him there were two undercover FCW officers ...and he went to jail, straight to jail, did not pass go, did not collect 200 dollars.


----------



## GONU

Drop the thread and kill the subject it's old and boring? f*&^k it's at 216 replies give it a rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wetaline

Wow, I actually read the entire thing. The pier fishermen seem like a really cool bunch.

I hope the fishing is good for you guys. How has the cobia run been so this year? How bout the kings? 

I don't get to fish the pier anymore since the accident, but I really miss it and like to read the current fishing reports on here. 

Good luck pier guys, I'm on your side on this one.


----------



## jigslinger

WOW! You learn alot on this forum!


----------



## jryno

So what happened in the last 24 hours? Come on guys, keep it going!


----------



## wetaline

Skulls McNasty must be busy laying some pipe in the sisters of the pier rat crew, he's been quiet lately.


----------



## Sam Roberts

ive got him digging a ditch on my property for his self.:blownaway


----------



## Redfish

I Agree with Gonu Just Let It Go!!! I come on here to see FISHING REPORTS Not A Bunch Of Grown ups acting like Children Although most on this thread are !!!!! STOP BEATING A DEAD HORSE IT"S OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!::banghead:banghead:doh:doh:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## Dylan

Then quit replying dummy


----------



## Atwood

We need a forum with more passion!!:toast


----------



## wetaline

Is beating a dead horse anything like punching the clown or flogging the dolphin?


----------



## JHOGUE

> *wetaline (5/15/2008)*Wow, I actually read the entire thing. The pier fishermen seem like a really cool bunch.
> 
> I hope the fishing is good for you guys. How has the cobia run been so this year? How bout the kings?
> 
> I don't get to fish the pier anymore since the accident, but I really miss it and like to read the current fishing reports on here.
> 
> Good luck pier guys, I'm on your side on this one.




It was a pretty good year i think we caught about 65-70 fish and last year we caught like 125 OH YEAH ALL THESE GOD LIKE WANNA BES..... BETTER LISTEN TO THIS THE PEIR RATS CAUGHT MORE THAN THE OLD SALTS..... WOW I GUESS WE JUST SUCK WHERE YOU AT MC.....NASTY:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## jryno

I can't believe it..............this thread is dead!


----------



## HammerTime25-06

Yea and Idiot's like u have to dig something up that has been dead for 10 days . :moon


----------



## captgryno

Hammer Time..... you just called someone an idiot for trying to dig something up that has been dead for 10 days.... 

You made the last post which will surely incite more comments. If you want this to die then stop writing about the "IDIOTS" and shut the fu*k up! I'll be standin by for more of your "IDIOT" remarks.

Capt. G Ryno..... OUT!


----------



## HAWG HUNTER

I saw it it was that boy thats dad has that Hawg Wild Boat and his lil bitches 

Get a girlfriend you sissys


----------



## Fishforlife2

wow this was not worth 25mins of my time nice cobia though


----------

